# Forum Game: Slap it or Save it! Part II



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to have let the previous thread get so long. Doing thread clean up today, finally. The old thread is here[/url.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

Timberwolf stated that TNP wondered how a Borg could feel hunger.

My answer is:

slapped - I do not know what a Borg is 

TNP thinks the kid on American Idol with the dreads is a little hottie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped... haven't watched the new season of American Idol yet. 


TNP had to babysit today.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped

TNP has a trip coming up.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped, at least for a few months. Then it would be saved!

TNP is wondering what's for dinner!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP needs to refill a prescription.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is bilingual.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2008)

Saved.....but only if the "french" I speak when I get angry counts....



TNP does know what the borg is


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Saved. They are a hive of cyborgs, to make it short.


TNP thinks I'm a Trekkie.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 22, 2008)

Slapped - I think that you are a very nice wolf.

TNP is in desperate need of a cup of coffee.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 22, 2008)

Saved... if I drank coffee

TNP is hosting company, or will be for the weekend.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Slapped.... 


TNP is going to see Witless Protection starring Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP will go to bed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

Saved....eventually I always do 



TNP loves Sade as much as I do


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped... (I think).... I like Sade, but maybe not as much as you do.


TNP likes strawberries.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved. Though I like cherries a little more.


TNP craves for a strawberry cake.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved... I love Strawberry shortcake :eat2:


TNP likes to sing in the rain.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved (sort of) - I love "Singing In the Rain"

TNP - will watch the Academy Awards Show tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped... they are really boring to me.

TNP carries a cell phone at all times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped. Right now, it's lying around somewhere near me...


TNP eats at Joe's tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Who is Joe???? Slapped.... I will eat at home tonight by myself, unless you care to join me.


TNP likes the TV show C.S.I.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved. I think I'd watch it if I had a TV...


TNP is obviously surprised.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved... I am surprised that you don't have a T.V.


TNP will rent a movie tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is surprisingly obvious.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP is surprisingly obvious.



Maybe. Maybe not. 

Slapped. 

TNP just repped somebody recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Saved. Obviously not surprising.


TNP has missed this place.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped - Who's Joe? Did he invite me and I forgot? 

TNP enjoys frappuccino's.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped. Will I get them at joe's Diner?


TNP is confuzzled.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is beautimous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped- I'm just a Borg Queen




TNP is as hungry as I am...which is pretty damn hungry :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped. Just had breakfast...


TNP just woke up.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has more slaps than saves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Slaved. Didn't count them.

TNP feels slapped.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped- I feel good  getting ready to take a short trip overnight with my daughter this evening. Hope to have fun at the indoor pool in the hotel. 



TNP had pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has fun.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Saved.... I always have fun when I watch my niece. 


TNP will have pizza for dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is satisfied.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved.... for the most part I am satisfied with my life.


TNP likes to watch cartoons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved. Even animes.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has their cd collection in alphabetical order.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped. But my MP3 collection is... 


TNP loves to laugh.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved - I think most people love to laugh even if it is only at ourselves. 

TNP is just about to start cooking dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped. Just finished eating it. (At the time you wrote it, that is...)


TNP has TLW (or DSO?).


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved. *but probably not for very long* :doh:


TNP has had a virus on their computer recently.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped - Thankfully.

TNP is missing someone very much right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved...I miss my husband very much every day....


TNP likes to eat Chinese food.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved...OooOoOOoO now you have me thinking about going out and buying sweet and sour chicken with pork fried rice....and an eggroll....and almond cookies :eat2:




TNP had their wisdom teeth removed


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Saved.... I had that done about 20 years ago due to bony impaction.


TNP will bake a cake this week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is busy as hell.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped - Its just gone 11pm and Im ready to wind down for the night.

TNP is about to watch a movie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped...I'm going to do homework with my daughters
But I might watch one later 



TNP loves mac n cheese


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Slapped...I'm going to do homework with my daughters
> But I might watch one later
> 
> 
> ...



Slapped. Come from an Italian family. Red sauce (gravy) is the only thing with Mac. 

TNP has driven their car on a frozen lake or river.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP knows Arthur Dent.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP knows someone with a birthday on February 29.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is born on 2/29.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP eats dry cereal from the box.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP eats dry cereal from the box.



Saved - I love dry cereal from the box.

TNP puts more than two add ons into their morning coffee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Slapped. No morning coffee for me... (I'd fall aslseep again...)


TNP hasn't heard of people falling asleep due to drinking coffee before.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> TNP hasn't heard of people falling asleep due to drinking coffee before.



Saved. Coffee is like a sedative to me.

TNP will be dining out this evening.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Saved...sorta.... I ate at my mom's house tonight.

TNP likes herbal teas


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

Saved- I recently discovered my love of chai tea. Yum 


TNP loves Comedy Central.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Saved- I recently discovered my love of chai tea. Yum
> 
> TNP loves Comedy Central.




I like vanilla Chai tea... very delilcious. 

Saved....especially Jeff Dunham... I think he is a totally awesome ventriloquist.


TNP likes to watch cooking shows.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP is very homesick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, as I am at home... Slapped. Sort of.
But actually, there is a place I'd rather be... Saved. Sort of.

TNP can't really follow me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

Saved...I figure we should just move on 




TNP loves children


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2008)

Saved - I like children. I prefer children that are over the age of ten or so.

TNP knows how to stop a baby from crying - legally & morally. (Something I have no idea how to do.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved.... I am very good with children, even though I don't have any of my own. I have helped raise 2 nieces, 2 nephews, and now helping to raise my great niece. 


TNP likes popcorn.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved- it's pretty addicting.


TNP should be sleeping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped. Though I'd like to...


TNP doesn't agree.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't agree with _what_?


TNP never completes a sentence.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP still disagrees.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP spent way too long on the phone in the early hours of this morning and is now going to be like a zombie for the day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Slaved. I don't need to spend time on the phone in the early hours to be like a zombie.


TNP needs brains.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped - I have brains but they are not working correctly. The unit is malfunctioning.

TNP dares to eat a peach.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved... oooo, I'm very daring with my peach-eating stunts. LOL.
Unless that is some innuendo or reference that I just don't get...


TNP doesn't like plums.


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

Slspped I like plums
TNP wishes she were still asleep this morning


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

SAVED!!!


TNP needs to leave the house in the next half hour.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped. I do not have to go anywhere today or most days for that matter LOL.

TNP is addicted to Ben N Jerry's strawberry cheesecake frozen youghurt:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP isn't at home.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes to take pictures.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is able to read Braille.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP spends way too much time online.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved


TNP can hear laughing.


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

slapped 
TNP can hear 4 year old snoring durring his nap


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped, but I can hear a 3 yr old watching The Discovery Channel Kids.


TNP doesn't know who they're gonna vote for.


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

saved
TNP is going out tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is tired.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saved.


TNP has plans for Leap Day.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has been in different state just recently.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP will eat soup tomorrow


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hell, it's about 8:30 a.m., here. Do you really think I know right now what I'll be eating tomorrow? I barely know what I'll eat today.

TNP know what he/she will eat next week.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Saved. LOL I shop in advance and I like to be organised and plan things. Im so boring 

TNP is waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is impatient, sometimes.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Saved - Damn right I am, I want everything my way and I want it now!!! 

TNP is feeling really angry but is not sure why.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Slapped. I know why I'm angry, dammit! 


TNP ponders if to be or not to be (afraid).


----------



## Mathias (Feb 29, 2008)

Saved. I'm about to go take a midterm. Wish me luck!

TNP has off all next week.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you are talking about work or school, then yes I have off.... I am retired so I am off every day.... but I do babysit my niece Monday through Friday, which is work, but very enjoyable. 


TNP is afraid of ghosts.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped I am not afraid of ghosts I do belive in them though

TNP is afraid of clowns


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped. Over here, clowns are something nice.


TNP is amazed.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

saved I am amazed by something every day!

TNP is going to spend time outside today.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped- it looks sorta gross out

TNP woke up early for no reason.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped. Had to tidy up some mess a storm had caused this night...

TNP doesn't like storms.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Saved.... I don't like thunderstorms


TNP woke up late today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP slept all day.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is busy chatting to too many ppl online atm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped. Only two. One game of literati and a bit of fun here in the Dim's Lounge.


TNP is comfy.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 1, 2008)

Saved. I love my bed!

TNP can't find anything on TV to watch.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped - My TV has been off for hours now cos Im online and playing music on here too. 

TNP is thinking that they should be in bed now. ( I am cos its now 01.36am)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped. The night is young! 9:44 to be exact! 

TNP likes Skittles.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Saved I sure do!

TNP wishes they were somewhere other than where they are.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 1, 2008)

Slapped. I'm relaxing at home ATM.

TNP is going to see a movie tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP watches QVC.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Slapped
TNP is up way past thier bed time


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Slapped. It's about 9:45 a.m. over here...


TNP feels a little confused.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP likes to listen to audio books.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Saved I like to listen to audio books on long car trips.

TNP has spring fever


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is planning to have an early night.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

slapped I will be lucky to get to bed at all tonight 

TNP is in a silly mood


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> slapped I will be lucky to get to bed at all tonight
> 
> TNP is in a silly mood




Saved- I frequently get that way, too 



TNP loves to look at the stars on a clear night


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Saved- great thing about living in central Texas is you can drive 20 minutes out of the city and have phenomenal star views in the hill country. 


TNP has a surprise for someone.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP can't sleep..


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved. It's about a quarter past nine in the morning and I have to prepare for an appointment.


TNP doesn't know what to say.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved


TNP has something stuck in their teeth. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP will go to bed late (or "early", depending on your point of view).


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved - Tonight will be a late one cos I have plans 

TNP is being a good friend to someone in need atm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

ATM means at the moment, I guess...

I that case, I have to say slapped, for it seems like noone is in need of my help at the moment.


TNP isn't busy.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Slapped - Im always busy with something or other.

TNP is waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved. My sister is in the hospital I'm wating for my Mom to call me. Last I heard she'll be ok.

TNP wants to have pizza for lunch.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Slapped - I had lunch 4 hrs ago.

TNP is thinking about dinner now.




Matt - I hope your sister will be ok and you get your phone call real soon.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 3, 2008)

Slapped. I had breakfast 20 minutes ago.

TNP doesn't like sour candy.

Thanks for your well wishes Linda.  :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved. Gives me heartburn.


TNP knows that feeling.

I sure hope your sis is doing fine now, Matt.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved! I hate heart burn.

Matt- Hope your phone call was a good one!


TNP will be voting tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Electionwise? Slapped. No elections around here.


TNP has no idea.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP will say what their favorite kind of chocolate is.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saved.... not really a chocolate person, but if I eat chocolate I like plain M&Ms. 


TNP will go grocery shopping tomorrow.


***Matt - hope your sister is doing good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

If you were referring to tuesday as tomorrow, saved.


TNP sometimes gets confused by all the different time zones people post in.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Slaved - I kind of have a rough idea of certain times zones so its not too bad.


TNP is feeling lazy and does not want to do housework today. :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Saved... Saved... and Saved again  Watching a 1 year old is very tiresome!!!


TNP will cook a pot of chicken gumbo today


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped. (Spaghetti)


TNP wants some, too.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is very stubborn.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2008)

Saved - I have been told that "stubborn" is one of my better qualitites

TNP has been told you look just like your mother (or father)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Saved.


TNP happens to be absent.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP slept in very late today.

*My sister is doing better and may be back home tonight or tomorrow. Thank you all for being so concerned.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped. Not really.


TNP has some plans for the weekend.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped. I have no plans as Im saving for my trip home to Ireland next month.

TNP is hopeless at saving money. (Although you cannot seriously be as bad as I am)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP likes to drink peach ice tea.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2008)

Saved - I love peach iced tea. I love raspberry iced tea too.

TNP would rather drink tea cold than hot.

MattS19 - I am glad your sister is doing better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Slaved... depends on the tea.


TNP sits on a tree, sometimes.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 4, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is finally at ease.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes pizza with sausage.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is busy tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved... busy babysitting


TNP should be sleeping


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP can't concentrate.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP seldom eats breakfast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is tired of something.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved - I am tired of all the assine commercials on TV over & over & over.

TNP - can look outside and see sunshine. WHOOPEE!!!!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped - Its dull and cloudy here, looks like it might rain.

TNP loves to watch the snow fall.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved.

TNP couldn't sleep last night because of the rain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped. No rain.


TNP experienced some fluid sunshine today.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved.

TNP love cherry coke-cola.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved. But I can't drink it... 


TNP sings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Saved.....I love to sing... not professionally though..


TNP likes Country Music


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP got ripped off.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Saved


TNP can smell something random right now...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is trying to be productive right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped. Except getting awake counts as being productive.


TNP just fell asleep.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is only just out of bed but still feeling very sleepy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slaved. Been up for some time now, but tired nonetheless...


TNP feels similar.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is hungry now and is logging out for lunch :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP just logged in again.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

saved I wasn't home for a couple of days.

TNP is taking a stroll today


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped


TNP is making money today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped. They told me it's illegal to produce your own money... 


TNP had to laugh.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

saved That was funny

TNP drives car pool today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped. Way too cold.


TNP is confused.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2008)

Saved.

TNP just had dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped. Thinking about a late midnight snack, though...


TNP will have dinner soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped...already ate dinner 


TNP likes to make mud puddles.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

slapped though I used to like making mud pies

TNP is thinking about popcorn for a snack tonight


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is a Law and Order SVU fan

*Think you could PM your Mud pie recipie to me? :eat1:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Slapped
> 
> TNP is a Law and Order SVU fan
> 
> *Think you could PM your Mud pie recipie to me? :eat1:



Saved sort of I like SVU but prefer Criminal intent 

If I could figure out the PM thing I would lol

TNP Is tired of kid's choices in television programing


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Slapped..


TNP likes to try out different spices when cooking.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

Saved I love to try out new and novel spice combos
TNP likes to sing


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like to sing (even if I am not too good at it!)


TNP likes jelly beans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped. At lest those I have access to... way too sweet.


TNP doesn't like their sweets too sweet, either.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved - I prefer sour or savoury snacks.

TNP has had a big disappointment today


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is cold.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved
TNP is ready for spring


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped - I like the winter months.

TNP is planning on drowning their sorrows tonight.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is sleepy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved....

TNP does not like the rain.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Slaved ....depends on the situation. 

TNP hates commercials!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped and saved - some commercials are really catchy, and then there are some that are just plain stupid.


TNP likes to ski.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped. (Never tried it yet... can't really say slapped or saved *I Think?*)

TNP enjoys sharing a smile.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved - I love smiling and spend most of my time smiling. 

TNP is slightly tipsy. :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped.... 


TNP doesn't like alcohol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is listening to some music.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved


TNP has a crush


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved - A hundred times over. I have so many crushes :blush:

TNP is heading to bed soon.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Saved... I'm run/walking a 5k tomorrow bright and early at 7 AM.


TNP has something planned for the weekend.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP still loves cartoons.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2008)

I mostly like the Simpsons so have to SAVE it  



TNP likes chenille blankets as much as I do


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 8, 2008)

Saved
TNP is going to bed after the news


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Slaved. Dunno, as I don't watch TV.


TNP just came out of bed, missing it already.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Saved - I only had 5hrs sleep but I did have a strange but very pleasant dream. 

TNP is thinking about making some banana and walnut bread today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is angry.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Slaved - I was but I have calmed down now.

TNP is going to go into chat later.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP has an Ipod.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is a tech geek.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

slapped I know enough to get by

TNP is ready for bed


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved


TNP baked tonight. (I made some phenomenal chocolate chip cookies and some banana bread. :eat2


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped( I baked yesteday though, I made a white cake with chocolate frosting)
TNP is frustrated


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is happy.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved - Im happy 90% of the time.

TNP is about to wash up a full sink of dirty dishes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped. My dishwasher would do this for me...


TNP is exhausted.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved - I decided to do the whole kitchen while I was in there and have now just had my shopping delivered and have put all that away so now I just need to clean the bathroom and then I can eat lunch :eat1:. For some weird reason I seem to have quite a bit of extra energy today. 

TNP is looking forward to a hot shower and a well deserved sit down. (just like me )


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has started preparing dinner.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped. After all my hard work today I might just treat myself to a take-away. :eat2:

TNP has made some truly wonderful friends on this website.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved I haven't actually talked to anybody but just playing some silly games with people makes me feel better

TNP has a broken heart(I do right now)


----------



## Paquito (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved 

TNP is craving Chinese food...yum


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped - Im thinking pizza and garlic pizza bread right now :eat2:

TNP plans to get their flirt on later.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved I definately need to as I am newly single

TNP likes to watch the food network(my favorite)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped. Can't get it over here.


TNP is in a hurry.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped- I'm being lazy on a Sunday afternoon.


TNP needs some new music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved. Who doesn't?


TNP fears just another manic monday.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 9, 2008)

i do indeed so Saved! 

TNP will be completely fed up and wanting a miracle


----------



## Mathias (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is tired of the same ol' same ol' routine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP will go to bed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped....have too much cooking to do yet to even think about going to bed.


TNP does not like Mondays


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Slapped I like mondays the kids go back to school

TNP is feeling quite sexy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped - Not showered yet so feeling more scruffy than sexy 

TNP is going to roast a chicken for dinner later. :eat2:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped- Haven't even had breakfast yet. :eat1:

TNP has a pretty easygoing day today.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped


TNP can hear the rain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

It isn't raining yet, so slapped.


TNP might get blown away today.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped - The wind is strong but not strong enough to blow me away, besides Im not going out today 


TNP has no choice but to go out in today's weather.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2008)

Saved. The Weather is actually kind of nice where I am.

TNP hasn't slept all day.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

slapped I just got up a few hours ago

TNP has a cold(I hope this one is slapped)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped, I think.

TNP owns a fishing rod.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has to pay a fine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP feels fine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped....because I feel so much better than just fine  



TNP loves the ocean


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is going to the mall tommorow.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Slapped- I haven't been to the mall in ages.


TNP has to get up earlier than the sun tomorrow.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 11, 2008)

Saved
TNP is tired of rude people


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Saved.


TNP doesn't know what to say.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Saved

TNP has some pretty big decisions to make.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has some quite strange news to handle.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Saved 

TNP is about to make some lunch. :eat2:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 11, 2008)

Slapped it's early in the morning
TNP isn't awake yet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Slapped. Being tired after lunch...


TNP didn't have lunch yet.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 11, 2008)

Slapped - I'm eating pizza as I type this.

TNP has a favorite Ben & Jerry's ice cream flavor & must name it.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Saved - I love their Strawberry frozen yoghurt and Cherry Garcia. :eat2:

TNP will name their 3 must have pizza toppings. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Saved... I always wonder why!! 

TNP has a pile of dishes to wash


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

slapped(for once)
TNP talked to their best friend today


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Slapped....I talked to my favorite niece though!!

TNP is going to eat dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Slapped. It's almost midnight...


TNP had dinner too.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

saved
TNP cooked dinner


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped


TNP needs a vacation.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is cold.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped


TNP has a sinus infection


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped, I hope.


TNP almost got blown away.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is getting their flirt on


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Er... :huh:?


TNP got slapped today.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 13, 2008)

not yet today but you never know
TNP is going on vacation


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped. Sigh.


TNP is TPP.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved - But only if TPP means The Perfect Poster 

TNP is feeling cheeky and naughty today.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP wasted their money on somethiing this week.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Spanked :doh: I mean slapped - Im saving for my trip home next month so not wasting any money if I can help it. 

TNP is very pleased with themselves atm.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved.

Tnp thinks the week flew by.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Huh? It's already thursday?


TNP thought today would be tuesday.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has spent most of today sending flirty text messages


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped. I wish.  :batting:

TNP is sick of the news.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved. Who isn't?


TNP is brilliant, but lazy.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP will have dinner soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Saved....not sure what it will be yet, but it will be soon.


TNP was bitten today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Slapped. But I happened to bite my GF...


TNP is shocked.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

Saved LOL wish I was bitten today 
TNP had a wonderful day.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

Slapped- my day was just alright. Nothing too phenomenal.


TNP hates the hiccups.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Saved. Is there actually someone who likes them? :huh:


TNP doesn't think so.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

slapped because i think hiccups are funny!  


TNP will be doing something great this summer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Saved - I will be attending my brother's wedding and Im just so happy for him.

TNP has a date tomorrow night and is nervous and excited. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is more than bored.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

saved! im bored waiting for someone to text me so i can go to the cinema! 


TNP wants to go to the cinema with me haha


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Saved - But only if we can hit the nearst bar afterwards. 

TNP plans to drown the shamrock and celebrate St. Paddy's day in style. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a plan.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

slapped.


TNP wishes life could be different


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

Slapped....I made my life different 



TNP loves that spring is approaching


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is annoyed with someone's stubborness right now.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

Saved - my own

TNP is craving delicious Red Lobster biscuits...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Slapped


TNP is craving Boston Market Chicken and cornbread


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 16, 2008)

Saved......I love Boston Market food, but I can only get it in the freezer section as we don't have a restaurant anywhere in the area. 

TNP is going to try Lobster for the first time at Red Lobster's Lobsterfest!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

slapped I've had lobster often and I Love It!
TNP need the week to start to recover from the weekend


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Slapped... I needed the weekend to recover from the week!


TNP will cook a meatloaf this week.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 16, 2008)

Slapped, although I've been craving a nice moist meatloaf lately. I have a great recipe that using cheese its!

TNP is exhausted and ready for bed.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

***I have a really good recipe for meatloaf using Stove Top Stuffing...very moist indeed! 

Saved....

TNP likes greenbean casserole.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 16, 2008)

slapped. I've actually never had green bean casserole. TNP had a green beer for St Patrick's.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

slapped.....I don't drink alcohol


TNP likes Irish Music


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

Saved
TNP will risk not wearing green tomorrow


----------



## Aliena (Mar 16, 2008)

Slapped! I love green and pretty much wear it everyday!

TNP will wear some cheesy St. Patties day icon, such as a head band with dancing clovers on it.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Slaved - Im Irish and nothing to do with St. Paddy's Day is cheesy, I love it all, but green beer is a step too far. 

TNP will explain to me what the hell meatloaf is???


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

Saved--Meatloaf is seasoned ground meat sometimes only beef sometimes a mix of beef veal and pork usualy mixed with a filler such as bread crumbs or crushed crackers or sometimes oats mixed together and baked in a loaf pan. MMmmm wonderful with mashed potatoes, and gravy. Hey I'm hungry.
TNP has to get to bed so they can get up for work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped....I don't work anymore, but I do have to babysit.


TNP has Irish tunes running through their head.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is disappointed.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is not happy cos they are not in Dublin celebrating St. Paddy's day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is irish.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

slapped I am only pretending to be Irish
TNP is going out tonight for St. Patricks day


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped....One of my favorite Irish bands is playing at a local pub this afternoon, and maybe I can get out to see them. 


TNP is cooking a true Irish dinner.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***I have a really good recipe for meatloaf using Stove Top Stuffing...very moist indeed!
> .



You must give me the recipe!

SLAPPED, unfortunately no one else enjoys corn beef & cabbage, & I didn't want to make it just for myself since you can't buy single servings and it is an expensive meat. So I'm making enchildas today instead.

TNP loves corn beef & cabbage!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Slaved - I love cabbage but corned beef is just gross. 

TNP is planning their Easter wkend already.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

CandySmooch said:


> You must give me the recipe!



***Hi Candy,

I started a new thread in the LOUNGE for recipes, and hopefully other people will add to it.... Anyway, the recipe for the Meatloaf that I was talking about is posted there.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

Saved - I'm working Easter Day so we're doing our family gathering the day before. I'm in charge of hot rolls, gravy, & dessert.

TNP - loves to celebrate St. Paddy's Day in their own way!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 17, 2008)

CandySmooch said:


> Saved - I'm working Easter Day so we're doing our family gathering the day before. I'm in charge of hot rolls, gravy, & dessert.
> 
> TNP - loves to celebrate St. Paddy's Day in their own way!




Saved- if my "own way" means weaving through drunken crowds and marching bands in midtown to get to work! 

TNP loves a good parade or has marched in one.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

Saved! I love parades and have marched in lots of them through high school clubs & such and then I used to drive the Firetrucks & Ambulances when I was working as a Firefighter/EMT. Fun stuff, I miss it.

TNP - has tried any of the new varieties of Hershey Kisses including New York Cheesecake, Creme de Menthe, Coconut Cream, Toffee Crunch, or Vanilla Creme...Yummo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped.... but they do sound tempting and delicious 


TNP has a secret crush on someone.


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped, I'm a married woman - although an innocent crush on someone could spice things up lol 

TNP thinks that new Vitamin Water tastes like shit!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Slapped... I never tasted it, but I will take your word for it! 

TNP loves green M&Ms


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

Saved - they are second only to Red ones

TNP pronounces it Ree-Cees, not Ree-Sez (peanut butter cups)


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 17, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> TNP pronounces it Ree-Cees, not Ree-Sez (peanut butter cups)



Slapped, literally, now that's just annoying. J/K - Pass the Ree-sez please! :wubu:

TNP says "WASHED my dishes" as opposed to "WARSHED my dishes"......I can't stand that!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

saved I washed my dishes
TNP Is tired


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved. As tired as a man can be that just crawled out of bed.


TNP feels sick.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP is hungry


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved - Im nearly always hungry. 

TNP hates visiting the doctor.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped....I have some really nice doctors that I don't mind visiting.


TNP does not like their picture taken.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

slapped I just want to see it before anyone else.
TNP likes peeps marshmallow chicks for easter.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 18, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> slapped I just want to see it before anyone else.
> TNP likes peeps marshmallow chicks for easter.



saved! I love all easter candy. TNP has tasted matzah ball soup.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped - Not a clue as to what it is and Im not much of a soup fan anyway.

TNP is looking forward to the wkend.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved I Always look forward to the weekend
TNP will dye eggs this weekend


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped - Have never done that. 

TNP is getting dinner ready. :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved....just got done making corn casserole.


TNP likes white chocolate


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is about to curl up with a good book.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP loves it warm.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved
TNP is doing spring cleaning


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved.  I've been slowing gathering things from my dorm and bringing them back home, so that Move-Out day isn't such a disaster.

TNP slept in today.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped - I only sleep in at the wkends.

TNP is going to watch Bionic Woman tonight.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped
TNP is going to watch American Idol tonight


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is annoyed with the weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Saved. The april weather is a little too early, in my opinion...


TNP is preparing for autumn/fall.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

slapped Autumn is a long way off here.
TNP likes to bake bread.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 18, 2008)

saved - if beer bread counts, which requires no yeast.

TNP will watch the premiere of Season 2 of "The Riches" tonite.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will watch Dancing with the Stars tonight


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't watch tv.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

slapped...


TNP likes to dance


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

saved I love to dance
TNP has taken dance lessons


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Slapped - Dancing with four legs is not easy at all.

TNP is waiting on some news that could make them very happy indeed.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP doesn't want to go to work/class today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP does not feel well today.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 19, 2008)

saved, im emotionally unwell

TNP wishes they had a big cup of soup and dipping bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is happy.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2008)

Saved. I'm getting there at least.

TNP has a long weekend ahead of them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Saved.


TNP has seen an easter bunny.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Slapped...haven't seen one this year, at least


TNP likes the country singer Alan Jackson


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Er... Who? (Slapped, I guess, as it is a bit difficult to like someone you don't know at all...)


TNP likes country music.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Saved

TNP has a fax machine at home


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

saved
TNP watched American Idol today


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP likes to do scrapbooking.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP prepares to go to bed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped... Getting ready to go babysit


TNP is eating breakfast


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped. Just finished lunch.


TNP is preparing lunch.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped - I had lunch about an hour ago.

TNP is deciding what to prepare for dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped. I'll decide that short before...


TNP isn't spontaneous.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

Saved- I wish I were though...


TNP's toes are cold.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is wearing socks.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped - I live in FLorida and rarely wear socks.

TNP is afraid of clowns.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped. I love them. (At least the european version...)


TNP didn't know there was a difference.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Saved..


TNP likes Emmet Kelly's Clowns


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Saved. These pics are really nice...


TNP never saw a sad clown before.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

Slapped I'm making dinner

TNP is thinking about baking cookies


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. These pics are really nice...
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've always been a fan of Emmett Kelly too.
> ...


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Timberwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Saved. These pics are really nice...
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved....but I do most of my shopping online any more. 


TNP is up early today


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Depends on what you define as early...


TNP is confused.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

Sav'm always confused...er I think
TNP is going grocery shoping today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Slapped. Today's a legal holiday over here...


TNP is in the line of sight.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Slaved - Whose line of sight am I in and should I be worried??? 

TNP is cooking pizza for dinner.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

slapped but that sounds good
TNP is glad it's friday


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved


TNP doesn't celebrate Easter.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is feeling pretty good about things right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is out of idea's just like this one :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Slaved. I'm not sure...


TNP has better ideas.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved.


TNP likes green eggs and ham.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

slapped I do not like them Sam I am
TNP wishes they could turn off the phone


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP wishes the phone would ring.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP suprised someone with a gift recently.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Slapped..


TNP is hungry.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2008)

Saved, pretty much always saved

TNP has a birthday coming up


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

Saved less than a month april 15th
TNP is already in their pajamas


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Saved...

TNP likes Christian music.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP likes metal/rock music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

slapped.


TNP is a very quiet and shy person.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

slapped, i dont know when to shut up most of the time

TNP is extroverted


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Saved - Yes Im pretty extroverted most of the time but I do have my quiet moments too.

TNP would love to have a white Easter.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

slapped
TNP is playing easterbunny for the kids


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP will be having Easter dinner with family tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is an easter bunny.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes sweet potatoes


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Saved- love 'em 


TNP is gonna go to bed early on a weekend.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the rep btw SMA, tried to return it but had to spread the love


Slapped, physically impossible for me to go to bed early on the weekend

TNP craves chocolate easter bunnies


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP likes jelly beans


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved- but only if they're Jelly Bellys 

free2be, you're welcome 

TNP is finishing up an uneventful spring break.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Saved- but only if they're Jelly Bellys
> 
> TNP is finishing up an uneventful spring break.



They are the Best !!! 



Slapped.....everyday is a spring break for me...


TNP likes strawberry milkshake Whoppers.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped- I haven't tried them yet.


TNP doesn't have any food allergies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped... I am allergic to pineapple 


TNP likes to sing


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved- but I'm definitely not good at it. Singing is reserved to solo performances in my car, with music turned up so I can't even hear myself. LOL


TNP is finally getting to bed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP will watch a movie.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped, listening to music and doing some solo performances

TNP has something planned for tomorrow


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved Playing EB in the morning then a family dinner later
TNP has fingers dyed with easter egg dye (I hope mine washes off eventually)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is as happy and excited as I was to wake up to a white Easter(snow)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Slaved. Not enough snow.


TNP didn't find the ester eggs.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved
TNP hid the easter eggs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is still searching.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP got a basket full of candy


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped


TNP needs a shower.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped -took one two hours ago

TNP needs to wash the dishes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a dishwasher.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

saved
TNP dosen't have to cook dinner today


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP would like to know the reason for this answer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved and asks why 



TNP had chinese for dinner


----------



## Mathias (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP had easter brunch today.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP should be heading to bed soon but will got into chat instead.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

slapped
TNP wishes they could take a nap


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saved...but if I do that now, I will be up all night.


TNP is stuffed from dinner


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Slapped. Just had a light breakfast.


TNP isn't light.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Saved - Doubly so.

TNP didn't sleep very well last night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is still tired.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to get ready for the day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Slapped. Already halfway through. (the day)

TNP is up to something.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

saved I am always up to something
TNP is having a "manic" monday


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Slapped. 


TNP feels bugged by something.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP is ready for a nap.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to clean up.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

saved
TNP likes to swim


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Saved.


TNP isn't really there.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped - If Im not here then where the hell am I???

TNP is having visitor's this afternoon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP has a doctor appointment today


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped. Just shopping...


TNP has their lunch literally smiling at them.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped- that just sounds creepy... lol


TNP has a car payment due soon...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped... don't have a car


TNP is waiting


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP loves Fruit Loops


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped - Never had them. 

TNP loves Lucky Charms. (Even though they no longer sale them this side of the world )


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Saved- OMG, Linda, what the hell?? How can they not sell them there?!?!


TNP had a boring breakfast and hopes lunch will be better.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has run alot of errands today.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped- I haven't even left the house yet... just cleaning up around here.



TNP can't find anything to watch on TV.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2008)

Saved. It'll probably stay off all day.

TNP enjoys the show 24.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP likes fish.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Saved - I had fish and mash pie for dinner topped with cheese. :eat2:


TNP is waiting on some news. 


Sam- Yes Lucky Charms were sold here years ago but were taken off the market due to lack of sales I loved them so much and still miss them as they were my fav cereal even though I was in my 20's at the time LOL.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Saved

TNP is in a jazzy kind of mood.  


Linda- Can't you just hop over to Ireland to find your own little leprechaun with a box? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped. Except bored counts as jazzy...


TNP had some fun today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped.... 


TNP likes Apple Jacks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Slapped- never eat them but do love Captain Crunch on occasion 



TNP likes to dip mini pretzels in onion dip


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Saved... but I like them better in Nutella or chocolate.



TNP has a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP has 2 siblings.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

Slaved I have one brother and one step brother.
TNP is excited about some upcoming event


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

Saved! I'm really really looking forward to a trip this summer.


TNP can smell their shampoo still.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is fresh from the oven, er, shower.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Slaved - I was nowhere near my oven but am fresh from the shower.

TNP is getting impatient waiting on some news.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped. My life taught me patience...


TNP caught themselves running circles into the floor.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped - I do not run. 

TNP is very tired today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped. Not more than yesterday. 


TNP has just finished breakfast.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped- but I did finish lunch about an hour ago.


TNP is gonna take a nap.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped - There is no way Im taking a nap at almost 8pm, I would never sleep tonight if I did.

TNP loves trying on new clothes.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

Slaved when I find cute ones that fit I love it, when all I can find are poorly made tents or the cute stuff isn't in my size grrrrr.
TNP is hanging out with friends tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Saved, if meeting them online counts.


TNP rocks.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

Saved DUH! lol
TNP is feeling silly


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is on the rocks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP needs a new razor


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Slaved. Not sure...


TNP is sure.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

slapped I'm not sure of anything
TNP sat through a thunderstorm today


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

Slapped- but I do love thunderstoms


TNP hasn't had any strange weather in a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Depends on what you define as strange...
White Easter, perhaps? (Have to think back quite far to remember having had something like this... Now talk about global warming...)

TNP doesn't know.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 27, 2008)

Saved and I'm not sure I want to
TNP is going to bed


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Slapped - I only got up an hr ago 8.30am.

TNP has an exciting day planned.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is as bored as I am.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Slapped - I try not to get bored, there is always something to do.

TNP has just had lunch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Slapped, except a few hours ago counts as "just"...


TNP thinks about dinner.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Slapped - Its even too late to think about supper now

TNP is happy and excited about an upcoming event.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Slapped - Its even too late to think about supper now
> 
> TNP is happy and excited about an upcoming event.




Saved....I'm going to IHOP with a friend later tonight 



TNP loves the syrup at IHOP


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2008)

Saved. :eat2:

TNP hates doing laundry.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP hates housecleaning.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Saved... When I can blast my music and boogie while I work! 


TNP has exciting plans for the weekend!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 28, 2008)

saved I'm in alaska with my best friend.
TNP is having a great day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

*yawwn* Slapped, I guess. Woke up way too early.


TNP know the secret of the edited thread.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

Saved - although I did not get it straight away.

TNP will now go and check out the Edited Thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Saved. As soon as I'm done here. Or so.


TNP wonders what this could mean.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2008)

Saved.

TNP wonders why people haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

Saved


TNP hasn't had anything to post about.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Svaed. I think.


TNP senses typosis around here.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

Saved- in my mediacl experitec, I fele that it's highly contaigous too...  



TNP is having some crappy weather.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped - it is quite nice here right now, low 80's, light breeze, just a touch of humidity.

TNP can't wait to watch part 2 of "Medium" tonite.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is cooking dinner


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped. Would be sort of a late night dinner, at 10:30 pm...


TNP has seen something hilarious today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP needs to do laundry.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped.. done and done!

TNP had a long monday and can't wait for Tuesday!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Slapped. Tuesday's already there...


TNP doesn't like mondays working overtime.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

Slapped- I'm happily unemployed 


TNP should have been in bed hours ago...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Saved...


TNP likes to listen to audio books


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Slapped...I prefer to sit and read

TNP has a wonderful dinner planned for tonight!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes Pepperoni


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Saved.

TNP works all night and sleeps all day.


----------



## jooliebug (Apr 2, 2008)

Slapped
TNP has a pet other than the dust bunnies under the bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Slapped. I don't even have dust bunnies...


TNP is surprised.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Saved.

TNP washes dishes by hand.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is not at home.


----------



## jooliebug (Apr 2, 2008)

Slapped soundly.
Owns a rabid hedgehog. Or at least a prickly one.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP recycles.


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 2, 2008)

Saved. I recycle men 

TNP: Sleeps with a stuffed nonvibrating animal.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saved


TNP is not looking forward to the rest of the week.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP can play something on the guitar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Slapped. Not anymore. (Not that I would have been good at it, either...)


TNP finger picks his/her guitar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Slapped....never played the guitar... I played the clarinet and coronet in school.


TNP needs to refill prescriptions


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is new.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

slapped



TNP is old...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Slaved. Depends...


TNP isn't happy with this answer.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saved



TNP was productive today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saved....somewhat anyway (I can never get done everything that I want to get done in a day). 


TNP has arthritis


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped- I'm too young...... then again, I have found a gray hair before, which scared the crap out of me. LOL


TNP never goes to bed when they should.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is angry.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP needs a cup of soup


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP needs more input.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 4, 2008)

Saved.

TNP plans on going to the mall tonight.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has some vacuuming to do today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has seen a spider today.


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped (only on the television)
TNP: Wants to make snikerdoodles.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Slapped...but I will take some if you make them 


TNP would like to go out to the movies


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is going to see some live music tommorrow night! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is a fortune teller.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is sleepy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved. How did you know?


TNP didn't tell the truth.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Slaved (slapped and/or saved) *told the truth about what I'm curious?*

TNP drinks soda.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP drinks iced tea.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved....I especially like Peach Ice Tea :eat2:


TNP is not allergic to dairy products.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is about to have dinner.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved


TNP has plans tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved....Plans to pay my bills (ugh)


TNP needs to go shopping


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2008)

Slapped. Took care of it last night.

TNP took a walk today.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

Saved.... if you count walking around car dealerships with my friend.


TNP is excited for the NCAA championship game.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is sober.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved... I am now at least. 


TNP still needs to do their taxes.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has recently had a slice of pizza.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped... pizza = heartburn at 2 AM = no fun.


TNP doesn't ahve anything planned for tomorrow. Gotta love lazy Sundays.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved.


TNP enjoys traveling.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved


TNP hasn't traveled anywhere recently.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has recently seen a live band perform.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved... if you count random bands playing in bars.


TNP is swamptoad.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is SMA413.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved

OMG! How did you know???? 


TNP is running out of things to "TNP" (if that can be used as a verb....)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped. (TNP is The Next Poster) ... no verbs in there. :blush:

TNP is a nice, kick-ass person. :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved- I like to think so. 


And ya know what, I'm making it a verb. And I know what it stands for, darlin.


TNP was on a leave of absence from Dims, but is on their comeback tour. LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved. The lounge is where I feel at ease posting. But sooner or later I'll try posting around the other boards too. 

TNP enjoys picture-taking.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved- and ditto on the lounge sentiment... I feel like i'd be putting myself on the slaughtering block if I even dare to post in Hyde Park... everyone seems so uppity and ready to tear you to shreds.


TNP is non-confrontational.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped or Saved. (depends on the situation) I might be more non-confrontational, though.


TNP is


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved..(and I agree with you and Swamptoad about feeling comfortable posting in the Lounge)


TNP likes to play games on the computer


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved


TNP is going to bed.
G'night y'all


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved. *in a little while*
G'nite! Thanks for being fun to post along with! 


TNP despises cold showers.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**Goodnight, and enjoy your lazy relaxing Sunday, SMA**


Saved

TNP likes hot chocolate


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved.

TNP needs a haircut.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved...how did you know 

TNP likes taco casserole


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slaved (could be slapped or saved) .. because I have never tried it. 


TNP would like to plan on going to see either a rock concert or a stand up comedian sometime in the future.

btw, I need to get a haircut myself. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved....I would like to go see Jeff Dunham, Comedian/Ventriloquist


TNP needs a raise


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Erm... Saved. So to speak.


TNP thinks about having breakfast.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved....


TNP wishes it would stop raining


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved. Though it actually seems to have stopped...


TNP spends a lazy day today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped....I have laundry and stuff to do


TNP is tired today


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP has a break.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved...at least until the washer is done. 


TNP needs new sheets


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved


TNP is going to Target today. (Maybe I'll find new sheets...  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped. No shopping on sundays, esp. in the eve.


TNP wonders.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved...I often wonder about a lot of things


TNP will eat dinner very soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped. Had dinner some time ago.


TNP is confused.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped- have never been more sure in my life  




TNP likes pork chops


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved...but only if they are cooked with Shake N Bake


TNP is almost done the laundry


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP had recently been reading a book.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved- Mary Higgins Clark just last night 



TNP likes Almond Cookies


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped. I actually like lemon cookies


TNP has just watched a movie.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved


TNP made a big purchase today. Yay new TVs!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is not feeling their best.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Saved.... 


TNP likes puppets


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved! I like Jeff Dunham the ventriloquist as well. 

TNP enjoys searching for funny stuff on youtube.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved- who doesn't??


TNP has cold toes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped....not tonight anyway


TNP has a busy day tomorrow (Monday)


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slaved- i have a busy morning, a calm afternoon, and a busy evening.


TNP will be going to bed soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved....


TNP likes to relax with a good book


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to charge their cell phone.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved.

TNP can bake some exceptionally good chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved....even though I don't use it very much I think it still needs charging.


TNP likes to play word games


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> TNP can bake some exceptionally good chocolate chip cookies.


Slapped.


mariac1966 said:


> Saved....even though I don't use it very much I think it still needs charging.
> 
> 
> TNP likes to play word games


Saved.


TNP is somewhat disappointed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved...I am disappointed that I can't get my infusion tomorrow because of insurance hold up *sigh*


TNP need ink for their printer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped. Don't use it that often...


TNP is a printer.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped... my name is not Epson.  


TNP will be traveling soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is absent-minded.

(Besides, SMA... I actually am a printer... and my name isn't Epson, either... )


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped.... Thankfully not yet anyway


TNP has a digital camera


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved.


TNP needs some sleep.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved.... Babysitting all day really takes a toll on me.


TNP likes cheese hotdogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Slaved. Hadn't had one yet, so... dunno.


TNP likes to smurf.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped....not into causing any traffic Jams


TNP needs new shoes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved.

TNP does not need a haircut.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Slapped....I still need one. 


TNP likes the movie The Bucket List


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

Slapped- haven't seen it.


TNP is should be doing something productive right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Saved- warming up my leftover Chinese food seems quite productive 






TNP loves that spring is coming


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Saved.

TNP has the t.v. off.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

Slapped


TNP is excited about the return of all the new episodes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Saved.....well not all of them, just a few certain shows that I watch.



TNP is waiting


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP is still awake.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Savedzzzzzz, oh, right.

TNP is expecting something big to happen tomorrow (actually, today).


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP should be in bed


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Saved. Ya got that right!

TNP knows what Zoints means. (I don't.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Slapped....I am curious about that one myself


TNP needs to send out some cards


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP han't had coffee, yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Slapped.... I don't drink coffee


TNP likes rye toast


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Saved.... I don't drink coffee


TNP likes rye toast


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

Slapped


TNP isn't having the greatest day...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Saved


TNP likes Pizza with sausage


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

Saved


TNP is getting some sun.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Slapped. My fair skin would burn to death 

TNP needs a rest


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

Saved- I have a fun weekend ahead. 


TNP went clothes shopping recently.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Slapped. haven't done that in ages it seems like


TNP needs a hair cut


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP needs more money.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

hi TW


Saved....don't we all need more money


TNP has an MP3 player


----------



## SexyCanadian (Apr 11, 2008)

Saved.. but only because its built into my cell phone

TNP has been skinny dipping


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

Saved


TNP plans on ingesting a wee bit of alcohol this weekend.... lol


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP is going out tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP will go to the movies tomorrow


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Slapped... hopefully the movies will come along on Sunday.

TNP is getting ready to get their party on for Friday night!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP will have a party tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Slapped...next weekend we will be celebrating my niece's first birthday


TNP has no plans this weekend


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Saved.


TNP tends to not making plans.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP likes Pizza for breakfast


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

Saved....but only on a good day when my stomach can handle it 




TNP likes old rock and roll music


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saved....although is not my preference


TNP needs to go to bed


----------



## runnerman (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm experiencing deja vu all over again.

See posts 609 & 610.

Saved. Once again, ya got that right!

TNP knows what Zoints means. (I still don't.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Slapped. I know that it is a social network on the internet...but doin't know what ZOINTS mean


TNP has a doctor appointment this coming week


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> TNP has a doctor appointment this coming week




Slapped.

TNP is a WWE fan!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Slapped....I like to watch figure skating


TNP likes the Muppets


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Saved.


TNP likes the Smurfs.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Saved


TNP will buy a new music CD this week


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is a "light" Trekkie.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Saved.

TNP likes disco music


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is in a hurry.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will go for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP is annoyed.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP loves Italian food


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

Saved :eat2:



TNP is enjoying some BEAUTIFUL weather


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Saved *gotta love California*


TNP has a crush on someone...and can't tell them for some reason


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Slapped..... not at the moment anyway


TNP likes potato chips with gravy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP likes strawberries.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saved


TNP has a busy week ahead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Slaved. Don't really know by now.


TNP has a nice monday.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP likes strawberries.



Saved....Saved....and Saved.... I love Strawberries


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saved...any day that I get to watch my little one-year old niece is a good day. 


TNP likes peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saved.. without reservation or question.... 

TNP reads the gossip mags while in the grocery store line.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saved...when I actually get to the grocery store that is. Most of the time I have groceries delivered to the house since I don't drive.


TNP puts ketchup on their french fries


----------



## SexyCanadian (Apr 22, 2008)

Saved... i always do even on a poutine.

TNP... uses body wash instead of soap


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saved.. soap is for shaving.....

TNP... spends altogether to much time on the boards


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Slaved...


TNP has/wears/makes pinstripes in some way...


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saved... my pinstriped jersey with the glorious number 9 on the back is my fave 

TNP... knows who the glorious number 9 is


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Slapped....haven't a clue


TNP likes to water ski


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Slapped....haven't a clue



That would be the late Roger Maris (Clete Boyer and Graig Nettles are also acceptable)



> TNP likes to water ski



Slapped... has been water dragged a few times....


TNP has been on television


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saved... when I was a teenager I was on the local news for picketing a teacher's strike.


TNP likes to sing


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2008)

Saved.

TNP fell for a practical joke today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped...
TNP will be busy today


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Saved, I think...


TNP is tired.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped....at least not at this moment. Ask me later, and I will probably be tired out from the day.


TNP needs to mail a letter or card.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP needs more time.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Saved*
A student always needs more time!!  



TNP needs a change.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Saved....a nice change in scenery would be perfect right now.


TNP likes to go crabbing


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

:huh: Crabbing? :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: Crabbing? :blink:



My thoughts exactly.... lol.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: Crabbing? :blink:





SMA413 said:


> My thoughts exactly.... lol.



You silly people :doh: Catching live crabs from the ocean to cook and eat :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped. Don't eat crabs.


TNP doesn't like cooking crabs.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Saved. I don't like "cooking" crabs, but I sure do like eating them.

TNP likes matzos.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped. I don't think I have ever tasted them.


TNP likes to go party fishing.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Slapped. Party fishing??



TNP misses bread/leaven.



DumbAssBunny said:


> TNP likes matzos.



Hahaha- no one actually likes matzo. It's something we have to deal with and alter so that it tastes less like cardboard.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Slapped. Party fishing??
> 
> TNP misses bread/leaven.



party fishing on a boat


Slapped.... is that something you do for Passover?


TNP is missing someone.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep. You're such a smart cookie, Maria. 


Saved


TNP is running late today.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Slapped... am just lazy and tired 


TNP has a busy day ahead of them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP feels sleepy.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2008)

Slapped. I have 1 class later. I do have a busy weekend ahead of me though.

TNP makes a wish at 11:11.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

slapped

TNP likes to go to the zoo


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Slaved. Depends on the zoo.


TNP is confused.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Slapped....I am tired.. but not confused


TNP has to cut the grass


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Slapped. Our grass is emo...


TNP had a good laugh today.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Slapped. (Well, not yet actually)


TNP has been listening to new music either yesterday or today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, if 4 minutes by Madonna counts... saved.


TNP ran out of time, lately.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has been eating leftovers.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Apr 26, 2008)

Saved - Had leftover Chinese for breaky

TNP wears frosted pink lipstick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Slapped. I usually don't wear lipstick.


TNP has been laughing today.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

Saved- I went to dinner with my sister, who I haven't seen all weekend. We did ALOT of laughing.


TNP ate waaaay too much at dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP hasn't had dinner, yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved.....


TNP has a lot of errands to do today


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't like stress.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved- who does?!?


TNP has a long week ahead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved. Weeks are always long, about 168 hours...


TNP is surprised.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved- I did literally 10 minutes of studying for a test and got a high B on it. I'm very surprised. LOL


TNP is craving sunshine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved. Two days of sunshine simply aren't enough. (%&$§&&$ rain!)


TNP feels similar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved....I feel like a duck with all this rain 


TNP does not like people who complain all the time


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to take their contacts out.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is mad at someone right now.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Slapped



TNP needs to reorganize.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Slapped...sometimes I wish I could wear contacts though instead of glasses.


TNP has seen the movie The Water Horse - Legend of the Deep


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP just woke up. *yawn*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP needs to get to bed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped. Not yet, but soon.


TNP knows TLW.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped- what the hell is it?


TNP is warm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

TLW


Slaved.


TNP is confused.


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped -- These short posts make it easy to understand.

TNP has been to at least two continents.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is green of envy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped - I'm just a green eyed fairy 



TNP loves the beach


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped....I love walking on the boardwalk, but I don't enjoy walking or sitting in the sand.


TNP loves to listen to the sound of waves crashing against the rocks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Saved...I love everything about the beach- any season 


TNP is a parent


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Slapped....just an Aunt who babysits a lot for my nieces and nephews.


TNP likes to teach


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saved


TNP is almost on summer vacation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Slapped. Vacation? Is that something edible?


TNP doesn't know.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saved.. been often told I don't know....

TNP has a clue


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Saved -- not on vacation right now but off from work until next Tuesday. I'd call that a clue.

TNP can recite at least the first ten digits of pi.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Slapped- I can only get 3.14159


TNP has plans for dinner.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saved....the plan was to eat dinner...without a clue as to where, when or what.


TNP has plans to board a plane in the near future.


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Saved -- a plane is always in my near future (and also past).

TNP sings in the shower.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Slapped- I'm still half asleep in the shower. lol



TNP showers at night.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is wide awake.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Saved....but really wish I could go to sleep.

TNP likes to listen to audiobooks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Slaved. Dunno. Haven't tried it yet.


TNP has a lot of audio books.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

slapped



tnp has a lot of books


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Saved -- I don't use them all but having so many on the shelves make me look like an intellecutal.

TNP is a coffee fiend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP hates coffee.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Slapped... couldbnt get by without it

TNP has the same morning routine everyday


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Slapped. Routine would drive me crazy.


TNP never thought of that.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is exhausted


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Slaved- I could go for a nap, but i'm not totally exhausted.



TNP has fun plans for tonight that involve a wee bit of alcohol... :happy:


----------



## Mathias (May 1, 2008)

Slapped

TNP will reward themselves this week.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP enjoys life.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Saved- I'm done for the semester, I'm going out with some school friends tonight, and I have a month and a half before I have any plans. I'm definitely lovin life right now. 


TNP is on the phone.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Slapped -- no electronic leash here. Not right now.

TNP thinks Thursday should be the new Friday.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Saved- and Tuesday can be the new Monday.


TNP has less than 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Saved.


TNP isn't surprised.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 2, 2008)

Saved -- That'd be a little weird, man.

TNP wishes people were generally more patient.


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Saved -- That'd be a little weird, man.
> 
> TNP wishes people were generally more patient.



Saved.


TNP sometimes eats breakfast for dinner and dinner for breakfast.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP makes music.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Saved... back in the day...

TNP is a professional actor/actress


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP knows how to mosie.


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Saved- I'm from Texas. We invented mosie-ing (sp?). 


TNP needs some asprin.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Slapped...can't take aspirin...but I do need something for a migraine


TNP likes to sleep late


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Saved. Nightmares like me prefer getting up late... 


TNP is too busy to sleep.


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Slapped- it's summer vacation... the only thing on the agena is sleep 


TNP is spending time with family tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

slapped...


TNP has plans for tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Saved


TNP is slightly annoyed.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP has a headache


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

Slaved. I'm not sure. Just got up.


TNP knows this feeling.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Slapped


TNP is shvitzing... 


lol


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Slapped.....not sweating today 


TNP needs to eat lunch


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

slapped


tnp needs to go grocery shopping


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP needs some new clothes.


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is listening to music.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Slapped. Will go to bed now.


TNP had to check the clock.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 4, 2008)

Slapped -- If I did, it was a conscious decision.

TNP enjoyed some nice weather today.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

slaved- the day started out gross but cleared up nicely


tnp has a craving for something sweet


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP likes fruit salad


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Slaved- depends on the fruit it contains


TNP is perplexed


----------



## Jazz Man (May 4, 2008)

Saved -- damn master's courses

TNP has a nickname (not counting screen names)


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Saved- most recently coined name- Orangutan... 


TNP can't find anything good on TV.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Saved.... (I have quite a few nicknames depending on which niece or nephew you ask)


TNP makes a lot long distance phone calls.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

slapped- the amount of long distance numbers decreased significantly in august 


tnp likes the color red


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Saved...although my favorite color is lavender and purple.


TNP knows someone who lives in Alaska


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Slapped... although I know someone who knows someone who lives in Alaska... lol


TNP is excited


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP likes to water ski


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

slapped- i have no balance whatsoever...

tnp is maria!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Slapped. I'm not holy enough, and, honestly have the wrong sex/gender (however).

TNP went shopping today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Gnarz... double post because of server error... :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is frustrated with the server errors on this site.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Saved. Somewhat...


TNP met a ghost.


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped- not even Slimer

lol


TNP woke up late today


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped...
Woke up late? No
Got out of bed late? Yes

TNP made breakfast for more than him or herself


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped- I haven't even made breakfast for myself yet.


TNP has quick access to their passport...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Slapped. Would take about three months to get one, I think...


TNP lives in Texas.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped.... I have never even been to Texas


TNP likes to ride horses


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Slapped 
WOuld crush any horse....

TNP Owns a horse


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP would like to own a horse.


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Slaved- I'd like to own one but I don't want to deal with the upkeep... 


TNP is making dinner.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

slapped..

TNP is sad


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

slapped


tnp should be in bed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is in bed.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

slapped


tnp is procrastinating


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP likes cheddar cheese popcorn


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

saved


tnp is bored


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2008)

Saved.

TNP had an extremely busy week.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

slapped- gotta love the first week of summer vacation  


tnp is making travel plans


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has money.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 6, 2008)

Saved -- Just not a lot.

TNP can swim.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 6, 2008)

slapped - I can't even float

TNP eats junk food in bed after midnight


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Slapped... don't eat in bed


TNP will stock up on Polaroid film before they stop making it.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

slapped- i can't remember the last time i even bought film. G-d bless digital cameras 


TNP is up past their bedtime.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Slaved...


TNP needs a new mouse.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will make a pot of soup this week


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will have a BBQ this week.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

slapped.. not that I know of anyway


TNP will go to a museum on the weekend


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has been to Europe (the US for Europeans) before.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Slapped...have never been outside the U.S.

TNP needs a vacation


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2008)

SAVED!

And thank the heavens it starts in two weeks when I head to Burlington to get BASHed! 


TNP is multi-lingual


----------



## Jazz Man (May 7, 2008)

Slaved -- If you add together all the languages that I know bits and pieces of, it probably equals a whole language.

TNP hates their job.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Slaved-

I don't have a 9-5 job... but I do hate being a nanny for 2 kids on Saturdays... I definitely do not get paid enough.


TNP is excited.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Slapped


TNP needs to refill a prescription


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to go clothes shopping.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

slapped...

TNP takes a multi-vitamin every day


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Slapped


TNP eats healthy


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Slaved- I try to... 


TNP will be outside today.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Saved! After I'm finished listening to this album I'm going to take a stroll around the park, and maybe get some coffee.

TNP is going to watch Lost tonight


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Slapped- I never got into it... but I will be watching Scrubs (the finale  ), The Office, and Grey's.


TNP will NOT be watching TV tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Saved.


TNP works at home.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP will watch E.R. tonight


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Slapped


TNP had a phenomenal dinner


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

saved....Pizza is very phenomenal 


TNP likes sausage on their pizza


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

saved


tnp hates anything artificially grape flavored.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 8, 2008)

Slapped -- Grape soda is great soda.

TNP feels unappreciated.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

saved.... sometimes


TNP does not like the rain


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

slapped- i looove the rain! 


tnp needs to get up early tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

slapped....


TNP hates the humidity


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP goes many risks.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Slapped... am too old for risks. too many folks depend on me

TNP thinks he or she has too much responsibility


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Slaved- sometimes I do, sometimes I don't...


TNP is having lunch with friends.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

slapped...

TNP likes to go to a Mardi Gras Party


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Saved. If it weren't that far away...


TNP lives a little closer to the home of Mardi Gras.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

saved....at least somewhat closer than TW 


TNP likes cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Saved.. its the perfect breakfast food

TNP usually skips breakfast


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Slapped.... the most important meal of the day!


TNP works more than 40 hours a week


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Slapped


TNP hasn't bought their Mother's Day gift yet. 
tsk tsk!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

saved....but I do have a card


TNP likes to receive flowers


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Saved. Red roses are _the_ best. 

TNP thinks Jim Carey is an imbecile.


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

slapped


tnp is going to see a movie this weekend


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

slapped...


TNP has seen the movie 88 Minutes


----------



## Jazz Man (May 9, 2008)

Slapped

TNP feels like there is never enough time to get to everything they need to


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Saved

TNP will watch the finale of Ghost Whisperer next Friday


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Slapped


TNP laughed today. ALOT.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Slaved.... I had some moments of laughter today, but I wouldn't call it a total knee-slapping, rip-roaring laughing day


TNP is busy today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Slaved... can't decide...


TNP has made decisions.


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Saved


TNP has to work today


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

slapped...

TNP is buying a new stereo


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

Slapped -- Can't even afford a radio right now.

TNP misses simplicity.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Slapped. I'm too complicated...


TNP is exhausted.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Slapped... I am tired today... but not totally exhausted. I usually wind up exhausted during the week after babysitting.


TNP has laundry to do


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

Saved....I have laundry in the dryer as I type.....



TNP likes Robert Plant


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Saved....


TNP Likes 80's Music


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Saved.


TNP likes 90's music.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Saved...


TNP likes the "oldies"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Saved.


TNP needs some music right now.


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Saved- I need some NEW music...


TNP is having pasta for dinner.

:eat2: Yum... Carrabas


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is listening to the quiet


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

Slapped -- wind's blowing really hard right now.

TNP prefers summer to winter.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Slapped.... I prefer the cooler temperatures

TNP likes to listen to the leaves rustling in the wind


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Saved.

TNP has trouble sleeping


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Saved.


TNP wishes this would be their only trouble.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is tired today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Saved. Very tired.


TNP had been fast asleep as I posted this.


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

Slaved- I think I woke up right around then...


TNP is glad the boards are up and running again.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Saved.


TNP hopes that they won't go down anytime soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Saved.... Saved... and Saved....


TNP likes to go to Amusement Parks


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 16, 2008)

SAVED

TNP wishes today was over so it's one day closer to the Bash!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Slapped. No Bash for me...


TNP can't go either.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Saved. (But would enjoy going if I could go. )

TNP has made a thread at Dimensions.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Saved.


TNP sometimes leaps.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is happy the boards are back up


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

Saved. :bounce:


TNP can relate.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Saved.... 


TNP is excited


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Slapped. I'm feeling tired.


TNP is free of pain.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Slapped... unfortunately I have pain every day.. 


TNP has had a paper cut.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Saved. Not right now, but more than once in my life... happens sometimes if you have to handle more than one heet of paper.


TNP knows the job of a printer.


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

Saved



TNP knows the job of a dinglehopper... and what movie I'm talking about.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Saved...


TNP is familiar with primary immune deficiency


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Slapped. I think.


TNP is a (hobby) musician.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2008)

Slapped - I can't sing, nor can I play an instument worth a damn - lol

TNP - has written at least one serious love poem. ("Roses are red..." etc. doesn't count!)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Saved....I wrote the poem for my husband and had it printed on a plaque as a wedding gift. the poem was also published by the International Library of Poetry.


TNP does not keep up to date with all the food recalls.


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will watch a DVD tonight.


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

Slapped


TNP will has their entire summer planned already.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

Slapped. Neither will nor have I planned my summer.


TNP is bored.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

Slapped! I'm on the Dim Boards - how can I be bored?! :happy:


TNP eats fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

slapped..


TNP wishes they had money for a plane ticket


----------



## Jazz Man (May 21, 2008)

Slapped -- I see more planes than I'd like.

TNP has broken their New Year's Resolution this year.


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2008)

Saved

TNP is traveling for memorial day.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP likes to put honey in their tea


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Saved.

TNP hates hot cereal.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

slapped.


TNP is curious.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Saved. How does hot cereal taste like? (Like, um, rice?)


TNP often forgets something.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 22, 2008)

Saved -- Ummm, what did you ask again?

TNP prefers hot weather to cold.


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Slapped- I'll take winter over summer any day.


TNP is full. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP loves to freeze.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Slapped! I'll take summer over winter anytime!

TNP is just killing time until they get to the Bash!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is killing time for no good reason.


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

Saved


TNP got an early start today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP just finished eating something.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is tired.


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

Saved


TNP needs to do some car maintenance.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Saved. The wheels should be changed.


TNP is confused.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP needs to have a blood test


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Slapped. Already done.


TNP feels sick.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

slapped....


TNP would like to drink some ginger ale.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 24, 2008)

Slapped -- wrong time of day, drinking V-8 juice right now.

TNP CAN believe it's not butter.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Slapped. 

TNP is drinking H20


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Slaved. There is some in my iced tea...


TNP doesn't believe everything.


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

Saved, I have a habit of thinking people lie to make themselves look better.

TNP doesn't like to cook.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't believe me.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

slapped.


TNP will cook this weekend


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Saved.

TNP will eat out this weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Slapped. At the end of the month? :blink:


TNP has fun.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Saved..

TNP likes homemade potato salad


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Saved! Especially with mustard in it!

TNP can wiggle their ears


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP knows Wiggler.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 25, 2008)

Slapped -- sounds like a cartoon but I don't know.

TNP has been to the hospital recently.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Saved....I guess that would depend on how recently you mean though...I was in the hospital in January


TNP has too many bills and not enough money


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

Saved...ahhhhhh the glorious life of the unemployed!


TNP knows all the words to Eleanor Rigby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

Saved....I learned it in chorus back in the 7th grade though I don't remember ALL the words 


TNP loves youtube


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

Saved....I'm a YouTube junkie *twitch*


TNP shaves their nether regions


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

Slaved. (Once did that! And not long ago, in fact!)  :blush:

TNP <3 Sex!


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Saved! More than anyone can possibly realize. Those damned slut rings do NOT work!


TNP loves egg salad sandwiches


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

slapped...


TNP likes to write with red pens


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Slapped...they remind me too much of school exam days


TNP has a mole somewhere on their body


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Saved.... more than one too!

TNP needs paper for a printer.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP hobbles.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Slapped... Not today anyway. 

TNP will have a cookout today


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

Slapped

TNP will see a movie tonight (either in theaters or at home).


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP just got out of bed. *yawn*


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Slapped- I'm just now going to bed.


TNP likes the Discovery Channel.

I'm a major nerd. I know.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

Saved.


TNP recently rented movies.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Saved.....I belong to Netflix so I get the movies in the mail and then just mail them back.


TNP needs to take a shower


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Slaved. It's gonna get hot today...


TNP has taken a shower.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 27, 2008)

Saved in my entire!
But slapped if you mean't today because I took a bath.

TNP loves caffeine.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP wonders how I am able to live.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Slaved- I don't drink coffee everyday, but as a student, there are just some mornings that if I don't have coffee, I dunno how I'd function.


TNP needs to take a trip to Home Depot.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP's fridge is almost empty.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Slaved- it's not empty... it's just full of things that I don't want to eat.


TNP is going to the gym tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Slapped.... I don't have time for such things... Babysitting occupies the majority of my time.


TNP needs to get up early.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Slaved- Early-ish  I have a training session at 10 AM. For a student on summer vacation, that's early.


TNP has a love/hate relationship with Mexican food.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Saved. Like mexican food in common, but only if it isn't too hot(spicy).


TNP can relate to that.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Saved- I can't do anything too spicy.


TNP needs to finish a project.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Saved.


TNP has recently been playing the guitar.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Slapped- I don't know how but my sister has been.


TNP is running late.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP just finished watching a movie earlier.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Slapped



TNP can be too nice...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Slaved. Is that actually possible? 


TNP can help.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Saved....

TNP cut themselves today


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP enjoyed some ice cream.


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Saved- I had a fabulous ice cream sandwich earlier tonight.


TNP hates jealousy.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Saved.



TNP has been watching Animal Planet.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP spends a lot of time at the computer.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

slaved.... not during the week too much anymore because I am always busy babysitting, and although she likes to help me type, I prefer to type alone.


TNP will cook something with ground beef today


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is TPP...


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Neither Slapped nor Saved. TNP doesn't know what a TPP is. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Slapped. TPP is The Previous Poster. 


TNP is like... :doh:.


----------



## Mathias (May 29, 2008)

Saved. 

TNP loves oreos with milk. :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Saved- who the hell DOESN'T?!! :eat2:



TNP needs a shower ASAP.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP needs to take allergy medication


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Slapped. Not yet (knocks on head)...


TNP thinks there is something wrong.


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

Saved- there is definitely something wrong with my [email protected]#$% shower rod.



TNP is frustrated.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Slapped. Not yet anyway... 

TNP is up early today


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Saved. 5:00 AM. For no reason.  *grumbles*


TNP hates to wake up this early for no reason.


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. 5:00 AM. For no reason.  *grumbles*
> 
> TNP hates to wake up this early for no reason.



Slapped. I wake up with the chickens.

I know why Wolfie has to get up so early. . . . 

Because how else can he possible get in 18,000+ posts!!!!! WOWza.

TNP has got some outdoor plans for the weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is sad.

@ moore2me: Sorry, but you're wrong... they're the product of many sleepless nights...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is tired


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP is working.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

slapped.


TNP will visit a friend this weekend


----------



## SMA413 (May 31, 2008)

Slaved- I'll be hanging out with the usual friends this weekend... but next weekend I'l be going to an old friend's wedding in Nebraska.


TNP is annoyed.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP is catching up on Laundry


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP suffers of some kind of pain.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Saved.


TNP has just finished reading a book


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2008)

Slapped...just took my girls to mini-golf and out for ice cream




TNP loves the book Intensity by Dean Koontz


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Slapped. Don't even know said book.


TNP had fun today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

slapped.

TNP just finished reading a book by Lisa Gardner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is free of pain.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

Saved


TNP has too many plans tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Slapped...only one plan but a very long day


TNP needs a shower


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Saved. Though I somewhat doubt the effectivity of it... *sweats like a fountain*


TNP is a thawing fatty, too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> TNP is a thawing fatty, too.



Not sure how to answer that....


TNP knows someone who has Alzheimer's


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 5, 2008)

Saved -- mother-in-law's got it. 

TNP is considering a change in careers.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Slapped....I am currently retired, and do not plan to go back to work


TNP likes to work on crossword puzzles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Slapped....I am currently retired, and do not plan to go back to work


TNP likes to work on crossword puzzles


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 5, 2008)

Saved -- just enough to keep the mind going.

TNP is tired of tornado warnings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Slapped...haven't had any


TNP doesn't like the heat and humidity


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 8, 2008)

Slaved...can't say I like it but I'll take it over the cold any day.

TNP is religious.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Slaved...can't say I like it but I'll take it over the cold any day.
> 
> TNP is religious.



Slapped. I go to synagogue occasionally but I'm def. not religious.


TNP is exhausted.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Saved.... not feeling well and trying to take care of a 14 month old certainly makes you exhausted.

TNP is not ready for all this heat and humidity


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 16, 2008)

Slapped -- saving my complaints for winter.

TNP doesn't have enough time to get things done.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Saved....it seems like there is never enough time


TNP is reading a book by Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 17, 2008)

Slapped -- don't know who that is.

TNP would be satisfied with their life if it ended tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2008)

Slapped.

The next person is watching Hell's Kitchen right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes Munchos Potato Chips


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2008)

Saved. :eat2:

TNP has a pet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Saved.... I have a little silver poodle, Katrina.


TNP does not like grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Slapped -- haven't had one in awhile, though.

TNP is worried about the future.


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Saved...I work with über crazy people and my job security is nil...

TNP loves dolls.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Slapped..


TNP collects carousel horses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is used to use the left hand foremost.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

**Hi TW....hope you are feeling better 


Slapped... I am right-handed.


TNP types using both hands on the keyboard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Maria... slowly... still a bit weak

Slaved. I use the two-finger "sytem eagle"...


TNP is familiar with this way of typing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

** I am glad to hear that you are getting better 

Saved...


TNP has broken a bone at some point in their life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Saved. Two, to be exact. I was eleven or twelve...


TNP had an ancestor literally losing their head.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP has a mentor who is a teacher


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 30, 2008)

Slapped

TNP daydreams a lot.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a sun burn.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2008)

Slapped. Three weeks ago, woulda been saved.

TNP doesn't want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Slapped - I don't have work tomorrow anyway


TNP likes to go swimming


----------



## SexyCanadian (Jul 1, 2008)

Save - I love to go swimming was actually at the beach on Sunday

TNP has been to the movies in the last month


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes the cold weather


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Slapped. (ouch...)


TNP can relate to that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2008)

Saved. TNP needs to go to bed earlier!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP wishes they could wake up later in the morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Saved. *sigh* *yawn*


TNP suffers from a sleeping disorder.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 2, 2008)

Saved.

TNP had a pretty good day today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Not really. Thus slapped.


TNP has tasty fingers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 2, 2008)

Hahahaha. 

Saved. 


TNP plays all these forum games because 19,000 posts just isn't enough.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 2, 2008)

Slapped -- I play them because they are fun.

TNP is looking forward to an extended weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Slapped. No weekend extenders for me... Besides, what is this "weekend" you're talking about, anyway?


TNP has an answer to that question.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved..... Friday is Independence Day in America (Fourth of July) which is a holiday and thus a long weekend for some people. 


TNP has plans to watch fireworks this weekend.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved - That's about the only thing we do on the 4th.

TNP has some sort of video game console at their place.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved- Xbox 360

TNP likes oatmeal rasin cookies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved.... as long as they are soft cookies


TNP likes fruit salad


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

SLAPPED! I actually don't like many fruits. Don't have much of a sweet tooth.

TNP performed some sort of activity today while naked, that isn't taking a shower.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is looking forward to something.


@Maria... You didn't get my question right... I was wondering what "weekend" means... I know about the 4th of July...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> @Maria... You didn't get my question right... I was wondering what "weekend" means... I know about the 4th of July...



Sorry I read it wrong... I was up way too late


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP is looking forward to something....




Saved... I am looking forward to when my mom, dad, niece, and great-niece go away on vacation so I will have a week free of not babysitting.


TNP is a video game junkie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sorry I read it wrong... I was up way too late


Happens sometimes... especially when you're tired...



mariac1966 said:


> Saved... I am looking forward to when my mom, dad, niece, and great-niece go away on vacation so I will have a week free of not babysitting.
> 
> 
> TNP is a video game junkie


Saved. Sort of.


TNP isn't tired yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved.... it is still early evening here.


TNP will watch a movie tonight


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP loses track of time, from time to time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Saved... especially when I am on the computer or reading a book


TNP likes to do puzzles


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 4, 2008)

Saved -- nothing like killing innocent time.

TNP is kicking themself for sleeping too late.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Slapped.... 


TNP likes to drink Cherry Coke


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 5, 2008)

Saved -- although I think Vanilla Coke was a better invention.

TNP had a headache after all those fireworks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Slapped. No fireworks over here.


TNP is surprised/confused/desorientated/tired.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. That is EXACTLY how I feel right now. Saved.

TNP needs to actually shower and go out and do something, but just feels like staying home.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 7, 2008)

Slapped, it's a workday you know.

TNP likes rockin' with Dokken!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Slapped.... not my taste in music


TNP will be cooking dinner shortly


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Slapped. Dinner time is long gone...


TNP has no clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Clue?? Mr. Green - with the knife - in the kitchen ???


Slapped..

TNP is waiting to hear from someone


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 7, 2008)

Slapped, sadly.

TNP is sometimes baffled by the opposite sex.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Saved..... 

TNP wishes it was "_Raining Men_"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahahaha. Saved.  

TNP lovvvvvvves strawberries!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Saved  


TNP enjoys summer fruits


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 7, 2008)

saved

TNP groks Spock


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Er... I'm not quite sure if I understand what you say...


TNP can explain.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 8, 2008)

Saved - A person who groks Spock is a trekkie. 

TNP will be drinking coffee


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Slapped.... not a coffee drinker - love the smell of coffee but not the taste.


TNP is not a trekkie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Slapped. Though no die-hard trekkie.


In TNP, the Force is strong.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 8, 2008)

Slapped....don't make me slap the geek clean off you...


the next poster would prefer the temperature in the summer to never go above 77 degrees


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 8, 2008)

Saved - but 77 is still to high, let's go with a nice comfortable 65

tnp has eaten nachos sometime in the past week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP isn't sleepy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Saved....

TNP is frustrated


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 18, 2008)

Slapped -- okay for the time being.

TNP let the dogs out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Saved. I'm one of them... 


TNP had a good laugh, lately.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 18, 2008)

Slapped. I need one.

TNP is GLAD it's the weekend.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Saved.... I wish it could be the weekend for about a month straight. 


TNP needs a rest


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Slapped. (though I do feel kinda drained today.)

TNP has been to the fair recently.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 18, 2008)

slapped. are you kidding? lol

TNP wants something tall and cold and wet.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

lol ... yep! (drinking lots of ice cold water right now.) 


TNP is either hot or hawt!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 18, 2008)

Saved! I'm BOTH! 

TNP's favorite season is Spring, followed closely by Fall.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Saved!

TNP likes peaches.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 18, 2008)

Saved, especially with cream. Yum!

TNP has been reminiscing a little lately.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved!

TNP does not like mild salsa.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Saved, especially with cream. Yum!



That is what I was eating when I posted... :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved. I don't like mild ANYTHING.  

TNP thinks Conan O'Brien is SEXY. LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP is doing laundry


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Whaaaaaa?  Blasphemy! 

Slapped. Will be later this weekend, though.

TNP is tired and going to bed soon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped. Just fell out of bed...


TNP needs a good laugh.

(I know, I've been more original before...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved....

TNP needs a new microwave


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped. 


TNP needs a new kitchen interior.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is making a quick trip to the mall.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has more month than money left.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved.... isn't that always the way

TNP likes cheddar cheese on crackers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Slaved... gotta be careful with cheese, these days...


TNP can has a cheeseburger.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved. Had one for lunch. 

TNP looooooves sushi.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP went grocery shopping today


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved. How'd ya know? Lol. (Can't believe you don't like sushi. Have you tried maki rolls? I know very few people who have tried those and don't like them! )

TNP wants the weekend to last forever.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved... or at least a month so I can have a rest from babysitting.


TNP needs a haircut

**I have never tried maki rolls... it is just not my kind of food.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

Saved.

TNP has sucked on a peppermint, while humming "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" and also walking down the street.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Slapped... Ummm... not today anyway 


TNP has been the victim of a cheating partner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Slapped. I think.


TNP knows more.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saved.... I know more than I did yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow.


TNP got to sleep a little later today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Saved. In about... eight hours, I think, maybe a little earlier.


TNP has a different idea of the term "a little later"...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Slapped.... Any day that I get to sleep past 5 AM is a little later for me


TNP plans on visiting a museum today or this coming week


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a headache.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP's allergies are bothering them today


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Slapped. Rainy weather...


TNP suffers from sunshine.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saved.... heat and humidity too!! 


TNP is getting tired


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Slapped. Just still trying to get fully awake...


TNP was in bed as I posted this.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

saved...... 


TNP is awake but not ready to face the day


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP has to face the day, no matter what.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saved..... 


TNP is needs to buy some new clothes


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 21, 2008)

Saved - I hate clothes shopping, I always need new clothes.

TNP can do a mean robot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP hates shopping.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

slapped.... I don't like going out the malls shopping. But I do like internet shopping.


TNP likes relish with their hot dog


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 21, 2008)

ewwww. slapped. I like neither. lol. 

TNP just finished their most recent bout of internet shopping.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saved... On Saturday I ordered groceries to be delivered. (internet shopping is so much easier for me since I don't drive)


TNP needs to a car that is better on gas


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Slapped, though it would be nice to have one with less milage. 

TNP is not home right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Slapped. 


TNP would like to be at home.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Saved....

TNP likes cornbread with butter


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Saved -- 'nuff said.

TNP likes to take time to just sit and think.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Saved


TNP likes to "people watch"


----------



## SMA413 (Jul 31, 2008)

Saved- I love people watching! I was doing it tonight with my friend, her sister, and my sister. We made up huge stories about people passing by.


TNP loves gelato.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Sam.... nice to see you here again!! 


Saved.


TNP will be going on vacation soon


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Maria! Thanks for the myspace msg!!


Saved- yay Israel on Monday!!


TNP is tired... but won't go to bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Saved. Just got up. (6:20 AM...)


TNP thinks this is inhumanly early.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Slapped. (5 AM is inhumanly early... way too early)


TNP needs to refill a prescription


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Slapped


TNP has a lot to do but not much time to do it.


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 2, 2008)

Slapped -- finally getting to relax a little this weekend. Too bad that won't last.

TNP has ever received something that they didn't feel they really deserved.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Slapped


TNP got a haircut recently.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Saved... sorta.... it was about 2 weeks ago that I got a hair cut.

 
TNP needs to get blood work done


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Slapped. I don't even know what that should mean. :huh:


TNP can tell.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Saved


TNP had a phenomenal lunch today


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP feels pity.


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 3, 2008)

Saved -- Damn me and my overanalysis of everything.

TNP does volunteer work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Slapped - I use to do volunteer work... but not in the last few years.


TNP is annoyed


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 3, 2008)

Slapped -- in between bursts of annoyance right now. 

TNP is patient.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Saved.... 

TNP needs a hug right now


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

Saved- I am never one to turn down a hug. Plus, I'm SUPER nervous about my trip (I'm leaving in like 6 hours!!) so I could totally go for a hug. 



TNP is waking up earlier than usual tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

((((((((((Sam))))))))))

Possibly saved.


TNP suffers from a headache.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Slapped..... at least not right now 


TNP has a busy day today


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Saved -- and the jet lag isn't helping at all.

TNP feels in control.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

saved sorta - somethings I feel I am in control of....

Welcome home from whereever you travelled!!


TNP would like to change some features


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

slapped


TNP is giddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

slapped


TNP is happy this thread has been revived


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved.


TNP just crawled out of bed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Slapped..... 


TNP needs more sleep


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

SAVED!


TNP needs breakfast.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved. (doing so ... and it is good! :eat2


TNP worked long hours just recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP had breakfast.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved... sorta. Does birthday cake count? LOL



TNP has plans for tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved.




.


TNP had something different in mind.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved 


TNP loves the rain.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved. TNP is wished a lot of luck on her date tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Slapped.... no date for me, sad to say 


TNP would like a hug


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Saved. A hug is always nice.

TNP has some leftover hugs.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Saved. TNP is wished a lot of luck on her date tonight.



Thanks BBM... it was phenomenal. 



Timberwolf said:


> Saved. A hug is always nice.
> 
> TNP has some leftover hugs.



Saved- I never run out. 


TNP can't believe it's only Monday.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

slapped.... 

TNP is anxiously waiting for Thursday to roll around


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP feels sick.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Saved... I have a cold

TNP would like to go out on a date


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP ejoyed a good meal.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Saved

TNP likes spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Saved.

TNP Loves bubblegum pop music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Saved, I think.


TNP saved a slap for me. :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

Slaved... only if you want one. lol



TNP needs to brush their teeth.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Slapped


TNP has a cold


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure about that... thus slapp/saved.


TNP can tell I'm sometimes a little lazy typing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

saved... it must be because you are tired


TNP likes music by Aaron Neville


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

Erm... Who's that?


TNP has met Billy Gibbons, Dusty Hill and/or Frank Beard.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP likes Jazz music


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Saved...naturally.

TNP wishes they could go somewhere else for awhile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Saved. And I will... but it needs another month of patience.


TNP is envious.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Slapped..


TNP misses someone


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Slapped..
> 
> 
> TNP misses someone




Saved.

TNP is in love. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

Slapped


TNP needs a nap.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Slapped, thanks to Nyquil.

TNP has given up on a long-term goal.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Slapped..


TNP is ready for the fall TV season to start


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

Saved



TNP is NOT ready for the week.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Saved -- that was evident today.

TNP is satisfied with their level of education.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Slapped... There is always something new to learn


TNP would like to go back to school


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

Saved 

TNP Has eaten pizza within the past four days


----------



## sugapeech (Sep 2, 2008)

slapped .. haven't had pizza for ages

TNP likes rnb music


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Slaved... sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. I'm finicky 


TNP is playing catch-up on some work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP needs to do some house cleaning


----------



## washburn (Sep 3, 2008)

Slapped, Did it all yesterday mwahahahaha 

TNP will not be canadian....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Saved.


TNP loves cold weather.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

saved.


TNP does not like the hot weather


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

Saved- I'll take cold weather over the heat any day.



TNP is procrastinating.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes...


TNP is sad.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Slapped....


TNP is tired


----------



## washburn (Sep 3, 2008)

Saved! But tired in a good way 

TNP Plays or has played a musical instrument of some sorts in their life.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Saved... I plaed the Coronet and the Clarinet


TNP has some sort of artistic talent in them


----------



## washburn (Sep 3, 2008)

SAAAAVED! I'm a photoshop freak, chef by trade, guitarist and amateur audio engineer 

TNP is aware of the full and total glory of the FONZ!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

This Fonz?







Then, yeah- saved.


TNP is in bed early.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved... I was but now I am up and can't sleep _*sigh*_

TNP would like to go out on a date


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved!  Preferably one with a cute FA.

TNP got something accomplished today.


----------



## washburn (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved. I woke up.

TNP is in need of an energy drink.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved -- no caffeine today and it shows

TNP witnessed something hilarious this week.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved


TNP is making travel plans.


----------



## washburn (Sep 4, 2008)

Saved to the power of 10

TNP has rainy weather out their window.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

slapped- but i would love a great thunderstorm right now 


TNP is up waaay too late.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Slapped.... but I am up waaay too early

TNP needs some more sleep today


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

Saved- I'm already planning on the phenomenal nap I'll probably take this afternoon. LOL


TNP doesn't have any plans for the weekend.


----------



## washburn (Sep 5, 2008)

Slapped. World domination.

TNP has a favorite ninja turtle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP is a fan of the cartoon Speed Racer


----------



## washburn (Sep 5, 2008)

youaresavedbecauseilovespeedracerandhowtheytalkreallyfasttokeepupwiththedubbing hahooooo! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sacx1WZQv3I

TNP has a fascination (morbid, phobic or not) with spiders


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Saved. I think they're beautiful.


TNP would like to run away.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Slapped...

TNP has a crush on someone who lives in another state


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Slapped, thank god.

TNP is a self-hating something.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Saved.


TNP will be going to the movies this weekend


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 6, 2008)

Slaved -- this would be a good weekend for it but I'm not sure yet. 

TNP could use a long walk.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Slapped. it is raining out


TNP has a problem requiring medical attention


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

Slapped


TNP got to sleep in today


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is making homemade soup today


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 6, 2008)

Slapped - but I'm coming over for yours! 

TNP's sleep schedule is off YET AGAIN.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Sleep schedule? Is that something edible?


TNP had a good idea.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Slapped - but I'm coming over for yours!
> 
> TNP's sleep schedule is off YET AGAIN.



Sure come on over.... I made Chicken Noodle and rice soup


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sleep schedule? Is that something edible?
> 
> 
> TNP had a good idea.



Saved... at least I thought I did... but now I can't remember! 


TNP needs a nap


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

My raccoon eyes say ..yes...the rest of me is ok...so....Slaved.




The next poster would go through my purse, if I left it unattended on their kitchen counter...while I was taking a nap.


----------



## washburn (Sep 6, 2008)

Slapped, snoopin as baaaaad

TNP knows the name of the hand held probability computer that the holographic observer Al had on Quantum Leap...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is waiting for a phone call


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 6, 2008)

Slaved. 

Getting one tomorrow. 

TNP doesn't want to go back to work Monday.


----------



## washburn (Sep 6, 2008)

saved, I hate my damned job 

TNPers milkshake brings all the boys to the yard ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 6, 2008)

Saved!

TNP loves milkshakes.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2008)

Saved! But especially chocolate malts.:eat2:

TNP has a blog.


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

saved

TNP is all about the banana hammock


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

saved! :smitten:

TNP is all about bananas.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Slapped. Not after seeing that picture anyway.

TNP is GOING bananas.


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

saved, just look at my posts 

TNP is "a maniac, maniac on the floor/and they're dancin like they've never danced before..."


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saved. 


TNP is getting up in a few hours.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Slapped.... already up



TNP likes raisin toast in the morning


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Slapped -- never cared for raisins.

TNP actually managed to get a few things done this morning.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saved... it is always helpful to have clean clothes to wear!


TNP is very tired today


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP tends to go nuts.


----------



## sugapeech (Sep 7, 2008)

saved! 

TNP loves pink


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Slaved... I'm appreciating it more lately, but I'm not in LOVE with it.


TNP is in a weird triangle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP needs help


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Saved. Who doesn't?


TNP had hashbrowns for dinner.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Slapped...it isn't dinner time yet


TNP likes to have pizza for breakfast


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

saved

TNP is praying for a loved one.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 8, 2008)

Saved -- all the time.

TNP is angry at a loved one.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped... does being mad at a friend count?


TNP is looking forward to cooler weather


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped -- would prefer a longer summer.

TNP is putting off going to bed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

Saved. Sometimes I don't understand myself.

TNP is going to be tired tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is taking it easy throughout the day.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped- I'll be running around like a chicken with my head cut off today. 


TNP had some crazy dreams last night.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped- I didn't even sleep (Way to go Matt :doh

TNP had Poptarts for breakfast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP founs some sleep, but no rest, last night.


----------



## washburn (Sep 9, 2008)

saved :-S

TNP has been to mexico


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP has been to Ireland


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapped... but I met some cute irish boys- does that count? lol



TNP has been to the Middle East.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

Slapped. 

TNP has lived in Europe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Saved. I still do. 


TNP saw this coming.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Saved

TNP has allergies


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Saved.


TNP has an aching joint.


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

saved

TNP has to do their dishes


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2008)

Slapped. 

TNP is expecting a visitor.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

slapped.


TNP has to take out the trash


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

Slapped, trash has been took 

TNP is waiting for their love. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Slapped.... need to find me one!

TNP is not feeling well today


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Somewhat saved.


TNP doesn't know where to start.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 10, 2008)

Saved. That would be the story of my life. 

TNP has a darker side.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

Saved.... don't we all?  LOL


TNP wants something they can't have.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh so very saved.

TNP ate ice cream today. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Slapped. Just had breakfast...


TNP usually has ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Slapped


TNP likes to draw


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Saved. But my hand refuses to... :blink:


TNP feels free.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

saved.


TNP likes their job


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 12, 2008)

Slaved -- some days more than others.

TNP is devastated right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP has seen the movie Bangkok Dangerous


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is tired of something.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Saved.



TNP is reading a book


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP had something edible, lately.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

Saved- just finished a piece of halva. 


TNP doesn't like Ike.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

**Hope you will be safe, Sam**



Saved


TNP is having rainy weather right now


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2008)

Saved

TNP is watching a movie right now.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

Slaved- I just got home from the movies.
Pineapple Express = funniest.movie.ever!



TNP is waiting for something/anything to happen.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Saved... I am waiting for the rain to stop


TNP should be sleeping


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

slaved- it's the weekend and i'm in my 20s- I should be sleeping til some ungodly hour of the afternoon... but instead i'm being productive.


TNP feels snarky.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Slapped... 


TNP is feeling jolly


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP would like to be somewhere else, right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Saved.


TNP is cooking a big dinner tomorrow (Sunday)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

Slapped

TNP is listening to music while responding to this thread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved..... I listen to music always!! 


TNP has a wide variety of favorite music


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved- my iPod has music ADD



TNP feels old for their age right now. 

le sigh


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Slaved... My mind doesn't, but my body does...


TNP knows this problem...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

How many times can I answer SAVED to that!


Saved.... Saved.... Saved


TNP would like to go to a concert


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved- my friend and I are planning to go to one in October 


TNP is clean. 
yay showers!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved...


TNP is safe from Hurricane Ike


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved- I only got a little bit of rain from it. It was supposed to hover right over me though.


TNP needs a cookie. LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

**I was worried about you Sam, and I am glad that you are safe


Saved.. only if it is a soft Oatmeal Raisin cookie 


TNP is heating up dinner


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Thanks, Maria! *


Slapped- dinner is in an hour or so.


TNP shouldn't be on Dims right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved.... there are a million and one things that I should be doing... but there is always tomorrow!


TNP has to get up early tomorrow


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved- of course  I can't sleep in til noon like I did today. LOL


TNP is not looking forward to the upcoming week.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved, and double-saved.

TNP is looking forward to something special in a few weeks.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved--something VERY Personal.  
TNP is crazy about scrapbooking


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved....although I haven't done it in a long time


TNP has enough craft supplies to open up a store


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

Saved..I do, and everyone lets me know about it

TNP is contemplating taking classes at college


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Slapped... 


TNP likes ice in their drinks


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 14, 2008)

Slaved -- they're good in coke, not so much in coffee.

TNP works more than one job.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saved- I'm a jack of all trades... 


TNP is annoyed with a friend.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

saved...but its okay cos I annoy them too

TNP likes watching Wrestling on tv


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slapped.



TNP needs to buy some new shampoo.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP needs a vacation.


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

saved

TNP has been to a shitty business college


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Saved...
> 
> 
> TNP is safe from Hurricane Ike




I just have to add a saved to this, but is Tina safe from Hurricane Ike??


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup. The asshole is dead.


Slapped ( the last question asked )

The next poster has at least one wall that is painted a really garish color, and they want to change it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2008)

slapped. I have four beige walls, and I want to paint all four of them a garish color.  

TNP is really, really craving chocolate right now. REALLY.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slaved- I _WAS _craving chocolate.... then I had some chocolate peanut butter ice cream. :eat2:


TNP needs to clean.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saved... I have to clean my closet and the dishes.

TNP needs to get their car fixed.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is watching cartoons.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slapped- I escaped my nephew's captivity. Otherwise, I'd be forced to watch any number of boy cartoons. 


TNP is not stressed.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

slapped...is stressed everywhere


TNP is in love with someone but hasn't told them yet


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slapped.. and what does eating at home have to do with not being stressed?? :huh:



TNP needs some rep.
*ahem*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2008)

Saved!   I'm only a few away from 5200 and I want to see if can #5 is at the end of it!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

I dunno if I slap it or save it... since there was nothing to slap/save. LOL


TNP has plans with someone this week.


BBM- thanks for biting... lol 

Lovelyone- "slaved" is sort of a combo of slapped and saved... like if the statement sort of applies to you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Er... Slapped, I think. Ask me next week if I had any plans with someone this week...


TNP is quite confused.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Slaved- I'm usually confused about one thing or another, but not right now.


TNP is not eating dinner at home tonight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2008)

Ha! TW repped me to see - and thanks to his huge....rep (along with Sam's, of course ) it topped 5200, and there's my fifth can! Yay!  Okay, that will be the only rep-whoring you will ever, ever see me do. lol (I like knowing I came by my cans the old-fashioned way).  

Slapped, Sam. I am.  

TNP had a pretty good day today.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Saved- can't complain. 


TNP is going to the movies within the next week.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Slapped -- something a bit more ominous going on. 

TNP is dreading next week.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Slapped


TNP is single as a slice of cheese


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Slapped, thank god. Cheese usually comes in packs of 64! 

TNP is in the mood for cheese now. LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Slapped. I'm good for now, thanks.


TNP has no clue who to vote for in November.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Slapped. I won't have to vote...


TNP is late.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Slaved- I'm usually running late... but it's 10 PM here, so all I'm late for is an early bedtime. LOL


TNP loves sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Saved. But it doesn't love me...


TNP can relate.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 18, 2008)

Slaved -- only when I'm jet-lagging.

TNP had a good laugh today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Slapped. But as there still is one half of the day to come...


TNP likes Jazz.


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

slippitiykipah pah pah do wappity tappy slappyslapped

TNP is planning a very yummy breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 19, 2008)

Slapped -- I keep that simple.

TNP has actually heard this "two cans" joke that keeps getting mentioned.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Slapped. Though I have a faint idea what it might be about...

TNP keeps pushing the rep limit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2008)

You rang?  Saved.

TNP sometimes wishes dreams could actually come true.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

savedsavedsavedsavedsaved

lol


TNP is being a bum today.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2008)

oh, so saved.

TNP wants a haircut, makeover, and/or a pedicure.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

super saved- what girl DOESN'T?? LOL



TNP is ticklish


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 20, 2008)

Saved....unfortunately. 

TNP is frustrated in more ways than one.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Saved. Grrr.


TNP had a really late dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Slapped. Unless a late breakfast would count too...


TNP fights for the right to party.


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

SAVED






TNP sees a bad moon rising...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP doesn't know whether they are horny or lonely, but either way wishes someone of their desired sex was present at the moment. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP doesn't know whether they are horny or lonely, but either way wishes someone of their desired sex was present at the moment. lol



Saved. (Duh.  )

TNP celebrated tonight's Yankee victory.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped -- it's baseball season already?

TNP thinks prepositions are the best words to end sentences with.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2008)

slaved, I happens, I try to correct it if I see it. 
TNP fantasizes about being a rockstar


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP would like to go on vacation.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved.

TNP would like to have cold glass of iced tea.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped. I have one... 


TNP feels like :doh:.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved. 



TNP has achieved 400 posts in some other thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved.


TNP isn't surprised.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

SO saved. lol. I feel guilty participating in this thread, b/c it looks as if I'm trying to up my post count. I'm proud of my rep-to-number-of-posts ratio, so I'm not - I just genuinely think this is a fun thread. TW obviously doesn't care.  LOL

TNP thinks I have way overanalyzed this rep/posts thing, and need a new hobby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Somehow saved.  (Though I'm somewhat guilty making you think so about that post-count thingy...)


TNP thinks I'm a posting whore.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped...I would call it being really enthusiastic about The Lounge..

The next poster needs to clean the lint trap in their dryer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved. Although there are a few traps around here I'd like to clean more. 

TNP knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved, I hope. Otherwise, I've just got a dirty mind.

TNP sees a long road ahead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved.

TNP wonders why.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Slapped. There's usually a reason for such long roads ahead... [/zen] LOL


TNP likes to create.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Saved. This is why some people call me creative, I guess.


TNP's head is in Mississippi...


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 23, 2008)

Slapped -- that would be gross, since my body is in Nebraska.

TNP uses math in everyday life.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Slaved... I don't use it in _ordinary _everyday life... but I do use it quite a bit for nursing.

TNP has someone on their mind.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Slaved... I don't use it in _ordinary _everyday life... but I do use it quite a bit for nursing.
> 
> TNP has someone on their mind.



Saved... about a dozen times over.

TNP has been moved to tears by a film- after childhood, that is.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Saved- I'm a total baby. LOL


TNP should have been in bed hours ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Slapped. Good morning, all!


TNP still isn't awake, although it's almost lunch time...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

slapped although I can wave the moon goodnight and hello to the sun

TNP is happy to be at home today instead of at work


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Slapped. It's a little too long of being at home...


TNP doesn't know how.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Slapped -- I can imagine.

TNP is jittery.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP is curious as a cat.


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2008)

Saved?

TNP Has purchased something useless in the past 48 hours.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has too much money on their hands.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

Slapped- is that even POSSIBLE??? If so, feel free to send some my way. LOL


TNP is exhausted.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

Saved.

zzzzz.




TNP should go to bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Slapped. A little too early (3 PM), even if I have to get up early tomorrow.


TNP is looking forward to a vacation in the near future.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 27, 2008)

Saved. A short one, but I really am.

TNP, like me, listens to the radio show "Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me".


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

Slapped


TNP rarely listens to the radio anymore.
(gotta love my iPod)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Saved. 


TNP doesn't own an iPod.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

Saved -- I got a different brand of MP3 player for my birthday a few years ago but have scarcely used it at all.

TNP thinks that's odd.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

Saved. Whatever floats your boat, but my iPod and I are in a committed relationship. LOL


TNP needs to go to the store.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Saved. Whatever floats your boat, but my iPod and I are in a committed relationship. LOL
> 
> 
> TNP needs to go to the store.



Saved. We're out of soda.

TNP had themselves a damn good time at some point in the past week.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2008)

slapped. It's been a rough week, but next week is looking up.

TNP is craving chocolate.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Slapped -- no need

TNP is dealing with something unexpected.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

Slapped


TNP should be in bed.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Slapped -- I'm not done suffering through the day just yet.

TNP would like to be a pepper too.


----------



## washburn (Oct 2, 2008)

Saved, Now tell me that's not sexy 






TNP has a thumpin beat in their heads.​


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

Slapped, im actually watching tv

TNP loves to watch the sunrise


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Slapped -- it's not actually rising, the earth is just rotating. Hmmm, I guess I'm a little pessimistic sometimes.

TNP likes to work on their car.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2008)

slapped, im into girly girl things.

TNP needs a good spank like, Jazzman does.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Slapped... 


TNP has *ahem* gotten some within the last 24 hours. LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Slapped _unfortunately_


TNP has a busy week coming up


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved- every week is a busy week for me. LOL... but this week more so than others- school all week and then I'm going to Kansas this weekend, which will make the transition into NEXT week a little rough.


TNP texts like crazy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Slapped... 


TNP likes Halloween


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved- I love any excuse to get dressed up and take candy from strangers. LOL


TNP can't wait for colder weather


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved... I will take the cold weather any day! 


TNP is already making a list of presents they want


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Slapped- hopefully I'll be graduating in December. That's the only present I need. LOL


TNP needs a shower.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved... 


TNP has a costume for Halloween


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Slapped - I'll be gone for Halloween. Yet AGAIN...

TNP has a long-term goal that they probably won't achieve but it's a beautiful dream anyway.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved... I would like to have my own book of poems published.... maybe one day


TNP needs to make dinner


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

saved
TNP owns a bluetooth device




My Favorite new toy


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

saved... but it's more trouble than it's worth. LOL



TNP should be doing something productive right now.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved, But I'm waiting for my hunny to call, but wait, I have bluetooth, I can run around the house flailing my arms if I like just so long as I don't fall on my ear . If ya got's trouble with your blutetooth earpiece follow these steps
1. bluetooth is turned on
2. your phone is set to always visible
3. you have syched up your earpiece to your phone (usually holding the main button from off position till it does crazy stuff like blink a whole bunch is the standard synch procedure)
4. standard bluetooth pincode is 0000 unless otherwise stated in manual or manually changed. 
also check to see what version of bluetooth each device is compatible with, there is 1.0 1.2 and 2.0
hopefully some of this may help, if not, yell at it and insult its mother and blame stray airwaves flying about, so yelling at the air is due as well.

TNP makes a mean pot of chili.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Saved -- so I've been told, although I am 0 for 2 as far as winning chili cookoffs goes. I even came up with a dessert chili which was actually pretty clever but then I taste-tested it and never went near that idea again.

TNP thinks Borat is hilarious.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

saved.....



haaaaaaahahhahahahahahaahahaha

TNP can't decide on what to eat...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Slapped


TNP thinks Jeff Dunham is the best comedian/ ventriloquist of all time


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Slapped
> 
> 
> TNP thinks Jeff Dunham is the best comedian/ ventriloquist of all time



Slapped/saved. He's definitely up there, but I dunno that he's the "best" comedian, and he's not my favorite. Definitely the best ventriloquist I've ever seen, though.

TNP loves Joe Purdy's music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Slapped. Hadn't heard of him before, though.


TNP is in a good mood.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Slapped- it's been a stereotypical Monday. I'm ready for a shower and bed... but it's only 7:30.


TNP can't wait for the year to end.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 14, 2008)

Slapped -- I try to live for the moment and not rush things. Besides, New Year's is cold.

TNP feels trapped.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Slapped


TNP does not like the smell of fresh cut grass


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Slapped. (Except it was a dogs' toilet... on a hot summer day...)


TNP thought something like "ew".


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

saved.... 

TNP has a lot to do today


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Slapped. Tomorrow.


TNP would like to have a vacation.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> TNP would like to have a vacation.



Oh good lord saved.

TNP is dressing up for Halloween or for a Halloween party.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 16, 2008)

Slapped- no plans for a Halloween party yet.


TNP is relaxed... for like the first time in ages.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Slapped. Uhm, what does relaxed mean? Is it something edible? :eat2:


TNP also forgot to post a new task before. :doh:


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

saved
TNP wonders why this thread died out.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 14, 2008)

Saved - I wondered the same thing...

TNP is just not feeling the holiday spirit or season this year like me.


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

saved, i dont even have decorations up.
TNP sees snow


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Slapped.... 


TNP would like a cup of hot tea


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

saved. it's effing cold in here...


TNP would like a warm hug.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Saved


TNP is ready for some warmer weather


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

Saved, TNP gets heartburn easy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

er...


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 23, 2008)

Slapped -- I guess problems could always be worse.

TNP lost something recently.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 23, 2008)

Saved! An earring I love.  Need to clean and find it!

TNP is not ready for Christmas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Slaved... I got all presents ready, but the feeling's missing... And the snow.


TNP has an idea what's going on.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Saved....


TNP is missing someone


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 23, 2008)

Saved...that never really goes away does it?

TNP has a fire going.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Slapped.... I don't like the smell of burning wood


TNP is ready for Christmas


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 24, 2008)

Slapped -- I actually still have presents to wrap. That's on my "to do" list for today.

TNP is ready for summer. Hahaha...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

slapped.... I don't like the hot weather


TNP is craving something sweet


----------



## Paquito (Dec 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> TNP is craving something sweet




Saved, always.

TNP is done wrapping presents.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Saved. I'm even done unpacking them. 


TNP is confused.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2008)

Slapped. I'm betting you're visiting family or something, and had to unpack the wrapped gifts from your suitcase.  

TNP wishes everyone on this thread, and everyone else on Dimensions, a very Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, Happy Winter Solstice, Happy Kwanzaa, and a Wonderful, Safe New Year full of lots of love!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Saved. I should save that sentence on my computer, to be able to remember all these different festivities...
But you're guessing wrong. Over here, Christmas eve is "boxing day"... Thus I wrapped the gifts for my family and unwrapped (could have been the better wording, perhaps) the presents they had for me.  I don't have to travel to visit my parents. We live in the same house. 


TNP sees a lot clearer.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I should save that sentence on my computer, to be able to remember all these different festivities...
> But you're guessing wrong. Over here, Christmas eve is "boxing day"... Thus I wrapped the gifts for my family and unwrapped (could have been the better wording, perhaps) the presents they had for me.  I don't have to travel to visit my parents. We live in the same house.
> 
> 
> TNP sees a lot clearer.



Saved, now that the rain is gone.

TNP is having a white Christmas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Slapped. Just wet. 

TNP enjoys being with their family.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2008)

Slapped. LOL. Just kidding, saved.   

TNP still has a lot to do before tomorrow!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP is ready to go to sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Slapped. Just crawled out of bed.


TNP knows how that feels.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Saved....


TNP is happy


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Slaved...I guess I'm content but I feel like I haven't had much time for myself lately and when I find a moment, I don't really know what to do with it.

TNP has a lot of cleaning to do.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Saved


TNP is glad that Christmas is over


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Slapped -- I like these easy-going times.

TNP has made a New Year's resolution.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Slapped..

TNP is glad that 2008 is almost over


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Slapped/saved... I'm actually glad that it's already gone.


TNP hopes that 2009 will be better.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 31, 2008)

Very, very saved.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Saved... I hope to stay out of the hospital in 2009! 


TNP has plans for the next couple of months.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Saved, sort of... plans in the making, so to speak.


TNP is sick of being sick.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Saved... and saved again! 


TNP will go to the movies today


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Slapped.

TNP likes fantasy novels.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP likes to watch CSI


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Slapped

TNP hears a lot of quotes from movies they haven't seen.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Saved. I think.


TNP loves their enemies.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Slapped -- Much as I try, I just can't.

TNP knows the constellations.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Slapped. I'm not even sure what you're talking about...


TNP loves freedom.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Saved (when I feel like it)

TNP eats a lot of cereal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Saved. A muesli every morning. (What I call morning...)


TNP hates muesli.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Saved -- not a fan of raisins

TNP misses the way things used to be.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Slapped. It wasn't better back in the days...


TNP loves chicken soup.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

Saved... especially home-made chicken noodle soup :eat2:


TNP likes lasagne


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2009)

Saved-love it!

TNP is under 40


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 4, 2009)

Saved. TNP slept way too late today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Saved...


TNP wants to get out more often this year


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

yes ... errr .... Saved :blush:


TNP recently burned some of their own cooking. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

slapped.


TNP is snowed in.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Slapped.... 



TNP needs to do laundry


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Saved-boy,do I ever:doh:

TNP hates to do laundry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

slapped..... I would rather do laundry than clean! 



TNP needs to dust


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Saved,Oh geez I need to do that to!

TNP loves turkey tetrazzini.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I like turkey, but I don't have a clue what turkey tetrazzini could be... I guess this makes it a slaved...


TNP is a traveller.


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Slapped-No,long trip to Ohio,never again.

TNP loves mountains.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 5, 2009)

Slaved -- they cause problems but I do like skiing.

TNP likes deserts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

saved! 



Ice cream or cake ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

er... I think you mixed up the threads, maria...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

you are absolutely right... I did :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> Slaved -- they cause problems but I do like skiing.
> 
> TNP likes deserts.



Saved


TNP likes ice cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Saved.


TNP likes pancaces.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2009)

Pancakes? Blech.  Slapped.

TNP needs a nap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Slapped. Though, thinking about it... could also be a "saved". :blink:


TNP got frisked, lately.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2009)

Hahaha. Saved. 

TNP speaks more than one language fluently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Saved.

TNP has an idea about how many.


----------



## cammy (Jan 6, 2009)

saved.

TNP loves rollercoasters.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Saved.... but not allowed to ride them anymore 



TNP like multi-grain bagels


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Saved.

TNP wishes it were earlier in the day.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Saved...

TNP should be sleeping


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP stayed up late.


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Slapped-Trying to get more sleep.

TNP loves hot chocolate.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Slapped


TNP needs a new calendar for 2009


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Slapped

TNP loves classic literature.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

slapped


TNP likes potato chips


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 8, 2009)

slapped. Blech. 

TNP is hunnnnngry!


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe I'm slapping this one.

TNP is happy:happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

saved


TNP is ready for the weekend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Weekend? What's that?


TNP can explain.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Saved -- the weekend is Saturday and Sunday (end and beginning of the week) when most people in the U.S. don't work.

TNP has been working for the weekend.


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2009)

Slapped-I just work all the time.

TNP just wants to have fun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Saved, even though I'm not a girl...


TNP is girlish, sometimes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved


TNP has not seen the movie _Righteous Kill_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved.


TNP knows Shrek.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved.


TNP does not know what TNP stands for.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Slapped. TNP means "the next poster".

TNP is currently reading a book.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved... 


TNP likes books by the author Lisa Jackson


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Slapped. Never heard of Lisa Jackson :/

TNP is addicted to lotions and perfumes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Slapped. Some aromatic substances give me headaches...


TNP doesn't like headaches.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved! Who likes headaches? lol

TNP loves cats.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved.


TNP likes dogs.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved. (But I like cats better)

TNP hoards things.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is TPP.


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved-I get to make up my own.

TPP-The Pretty Princess

TNP loves to feed the birds.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Saved. [Tuppins a bag.]

TNP waxes on, waxes off.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slapped


TNP is afraid of fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Slapped. 


TNP is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

SLAPPED.

TNP believes in reincarnation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP believes that dragons exist.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Saved. [Except they exist in the universal subconcious, not in reality.]

TNP uses copious amounts of hand sanitizer.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slapped


TNP keeps paper towels in the bathroom


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Saved.

TNP is saving up for a vacation.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Slapped -- these days, I have to save up just to pay the bills.

TNP can relate.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Saved.

TNP likes the feeling of getting into dry clothing after being in a wet bathingsuit.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

Saved.

TNP ate mexican food earlier.


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Slapped

TNP had sushi today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is sad.


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Saved

TNP is tired.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP ran away and returned.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

Saved.


TNP has irritated eyes today


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

Slapped

TNP is irritated.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Slapped. Sort of.


TNP is confused.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 14, 2009)

Saved -- long, confusing story.

TNP drinks enough water.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

In form of tea, yes.


TNP doesn't drink.


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2009)

Saved-Barely enough

TNP is where the sun is shining.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Slapped. Night time.


TNP likes skulls.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

Saved.

TNP is agitated.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP knows the answer.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 16, 2009)

Slapped -- but if I had to guess...I'd say it's greater than or equal to cottage cheese.

TNP knows the question.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Slapped. But I know where I can find it (I think...).


TNP has no clue what's going on.


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Saved-Clueless

TNP is just about ready to let go.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Slapped -- there's fight left in me yet. Don't give up now.

TNP has Monday off.


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

Saved but I'm unemployedExcept for that ditch I've got to dig.

TNP is gainfully employed


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Saved -- in more ways than one

TNP is tired of things being a certain way.


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Saved. I miss my friends that went back in Paraguay.

TNP is wearing something that has black.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Saved.


TNP has no favorite color.


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

Slapped-I detest red

TNP is going to eat something good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Slapped. I'm already eating it... 


TNP is angry/frustrated.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Saved... i have been frustrated over this upper respiratory infection


TNP likes spearmint candy


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

Slapped

TNP likes peppermint.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Saved


TNP does not like chocolate


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Slapped -- Was that a trick question?

TNP is trying to turn things around.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved - in more ways than one. 

TNP doesn't believe in New Year's Resolutions, but is trying to improve their life and/or themselves anyway.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved.


TNP made some new year's resolutions.


----------



## Diego (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved. Love in the new year 

TNP is not single.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

*Sigh.* Slapped. 

TNP is procrastinating, as usual.


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG!Saved,you read my mind.

TNP is getting ready for snowy weather.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved! (And excited about it. )

TNP still gets excited about snow.


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved!We're covered already.It's so pretty.

Hot Chocolate or Hot Tea?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

Wrong thread, steely.  

TNP has made that mistake before!


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

You're right,I got backwards
I was so excited about hot chocolate,I lost my mind!

TNP loves hot chocolate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

SAVED. Especially chocolate a la taza in Spain. :eat2:

TNP is headed to bed soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

(<thread hijack> Chocolate a la taza (and yes, this is something people drink):

View attachment DSC06233.JPG


</thread hijack>)


----------



## mossystate (Jan 19, 2009)

Slapped..and I am not looking forward to it when it happens

The next poster has a habit of chewing the inside of their cheeks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Slapped


TNP likes Tulips


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

Eh, slapped. They're okay.

My dream bouquet is stargazer lillies, white roses, dark pink roses, and dark pink gerber daisies. 

TNP is up too late. Again.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Saved.... darn knee pain is keeping me up 


TNP can relate


----------



## Diego (Jan 20, 2009)

Saved. I had the ligament problems when I was playing football last year, very uncomfortable!

TNP is happy with their life right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is a maneater.


----------



## Diego (Jan 20, 2009)

Slapped. I got over flings real quick when i was still younger (maybe i was a bit slutty once), now I'm just looking for seriousness in the relationship.

TNP is a romantic


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Saved -- not really something I brag about, though.

TNP is injured.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 20, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> Saved -- not really something I brag about, though.
> 
> TNP is injured.




Saved.

Last Wednesday I was in a bad car accident.
A woman t-boned me in a busy intersection going 55MPH as she ran the red light after it had been red for 10 seconds.
I was driving a 2007 Chevy Suburban... yet it had $8,000 worth of damages (wheel well cracked, chassis bent, suspension off, etc. etc. etc.) Her car was totalled. 

I have a bad case of whiplash, and thank God I was wearing my seat belt.

Yay USAA. Good Insurance FTW!


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope no serious damage was done to your person and that you heal soon.Car wrecks suck so bad.

TNP has never been in a car accident.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 20, 2009)

Slapped. 

TNP is about to makes some hot chocolate.


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Slapped,too lazy.

TNP is where the snow is gone.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Slapped -- there are still some traces of it here. 

TNP is sick of snow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Slapped. Only had a few days...


TNP doesn't like snow, even if it were for just one day.


----------



## steely (Jan 23, 2009)

Saved

TNP likes to read.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Saved... although lately I really enjoy audio books


TNP has the pleasure of playing with a 2 year old


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 24, 2009)

Slapped -- oh well...

TNP likes to fish.


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Slapped..too quiet

TNP likes to swim.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 24, 2009)

Saved -- all my life.

TNP likes to ski.


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Slapped-Snow or Water

TNP likes to dance.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Saved.... but with 2 bad knees it is quite difficult any more.

TNP likes Country Music


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 25, 2009)

Slaved -- indifferent

TNP is disappointed.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Slapped


TNP just had breakfast


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2009)

Slapped. It's 3 p.m., and I still have another hour to wait. lol. 

TNP feels pretty good today!


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

Saved

TNP has good news.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 26, 2009)

Saved.........a bundle on my car insurance. 

TNP just laughed.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

Saved-you nut

TNP loves peanut brittle.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Slapped

TNP has had a cavity before.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 27, 2009)

Saved.

The weather is warm where TNP is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Slapped. More than once.


TNP would like to cool down.


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Saved-hot natured

TNP would like to swim.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 31, 2009)

Saved -- once I get this cast off, that is.

TNP has lifeguard skills.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Slapped - don't even know how to swim.

TNP has had CPR training


----------



## Paquito (Feb 28, 2009)

Saved, it was required in high school.

TNP has had surgery before.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 1, 2009)

Saved.

TNP had brownies earlier today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is having breakfast.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Slapped.

TNP is watching some rerun on t.v.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is wondering about something.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Saved. (_How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie-Roll Pop?_)

TNP is already ready for next weekend to get here.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP just recently visited another thread before entering this one.


----------



## 80sBaby (Mar 1, 2009)

Saved (the who dates black guys thread caught my attention)

TNP likes rap music....


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Slapped

TNP is ready for spring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP has a ton of rep.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Slapped 

TNP is happy.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

Saved!

TNP is happy with their body


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Slapped but getting there,sort of

TNP drives a standard shift.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

A standard shift? I drive an automatic shift - you can tell better than me what this means in this case.

TNP knows the Smurfs.


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

A standard shift is one with a clutch,an automatic is,well automatic.

Saved 

TNP knows how to dance.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Saveaslapped... or so. Didn't learn it.


TNP had to laugh.


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Saved but that's just nutty

And speaking of nuts

Cashews or Peanuts?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 18, 2009)

saved ,... cashews! 

TNP volunteers


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Slapped

TNP can play the piano.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

haven't tried it, yet.


TNP thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 21, 2009)

saved hehehehhe


TNP 
Loves Dogs


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Slapped,I'm a cat person.

TNP has a small bathroom.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Saved. Not much bigger than a bath towel.


TNP is shocked.


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

Saved

TNP likes to garden.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 22, 2009)

Saved!
I love the beauty of the results of hard work! But umm no dirt under my nails please haha

TNP
likes giving massages


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

Slapped

TNP is going out to eat.

No fingernails,no dirt!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP is hungry.


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Saved but afraid.

TNP is mostly awake.:happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 23, 2009)

Saved! "mostly" is key word!!

TNP is in love


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Saved. Every day anew.


TNP is more curious than a cat.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm depends on the subject,.. saved

TNP 

is tired


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Slapped. At least not now.


TNP has been running today.


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Slapped,I don't run unless there's a bear chasing me.

TNP is where the sun is shining.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

steely said:


> Slapped,I don't run unless there's a bear chasing me.
> 
> TNP is where the sun is shining.



SAVED! The sun is shining brightly off the coast of the Dominican Republic today!

TNP is a lover of classical music.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

saved!
Soo romantic!! 


TNP 

Watches "HOUSE"


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

Slapped! I'm too busy ATM to watch any network show as of now  WAAH!

TNP loves to go camping!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

saved!
Love camping,... serene , beauty all around, quiet, and could be very intimate!

TNP
Owns a tent


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

SAVED! (You set me up! LOL)

TNP isn't afraid to get out on the floor and DANCE!


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped

Not afraid to dance and shake it round the garden.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED!

TNP has picked berries from outside bushes.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

slapped.


TNP has pimples.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped!!

TNP has been through the center of a hurricane.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped. (though I dunno for sure ... it could be possible that I had.)


TNP has worked nights before.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 25, 2009)

saved!

TNP
Hugged someone today


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped! (Not advisable around all guys at work LOL)

TNP had bacon or sausage for breakfast with juice


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 25, 2009)

slapped,.... ughh just water so far today!! Too soon to eat after a night of drinking LOL

TNP 
Works out


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped! Work out, as in weights and equipment? Naah.. I have a belly to keep despite bein 185! LOL

TNP plays some sort of musical instrument well.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmmmm slapped, unless a kazoo is considered a musical instrument?!?!!:doh:

TNP 
likes to give/ receive belly rubs!:wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED!!! I'd rub just about anything - BBW love :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:

TNP has taken a swim in both Atlantic and Pacific oceans.

UPDATE: This was post #69


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped. Not available in my country.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped

TNP has walked barefoot in the sand.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED! ( On four continents  )

TNP has ridden on a ship for more than one day.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped,Show off

TNP loves thunder storms.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED! (Caveat: I must be somewhat away from the actual lightning bolts.. aha!!)

TNP treats cats as well as they do humans.

(A show off? Maybe, sometimes....!! LOL!!!!!)


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Saved!She's laying here beside me.

TNP feels the same way about dogs.

Teasing you about show off-ness.It's cute.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

steely said:


> Saved!She's laying here beside me.
> 
> TNP feels the same way about dogs.
> 
> Teasing you about show off-ness.It's cute.



Slapped! I have to completely avoid the little yip dogs and the rottweiler/pit bulls... cats are content 

I knew you were- my little show-offness is my way of being humorous :blush:

TNP watches Steven Colbert on Comedy Central


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped.


TNP should be in bed, now.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped,but you should be.

TNP loves to sleep.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED.. 7 hours of sleep, minimum.

TNP can't get enough of chocolate candy!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped-Diabetic

TNP loves to drink milkshakes.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED! Mmmm peanut butter or maple.... mmmmmm

TNP has just taken a trip just to get away out of state on a whim.

(I'm soooo sorry... diabetic?  I will be after a couple of years methinks with the way I down sugar  )


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Slapped-homebody

TNP loves to go for drives.

No worries,I'm getting used to it.You don't eat your way to diabetes.Misconception.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

SAVED! Always driving around to see new things when I can, but not like crazy drives 

TNP owns more books than movies.

( Type II I mean... since it wont let me PM you, that's my story and I'm stickin to it  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped, I think. Lost track.


TNP has less than 100 posts.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

slapped

TNP 
is awake lol


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped! I'm sleepwalking and sleeptyping   

TNP loves riding on roller coasters.


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped-motion sickness

TNP likes to live where it's hot.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped- ICK!!!! Never 

TNP likes to eat bratwurst or other types of German sausage!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

saved! Me,... German/English/Dutch
So, ummm love the food!!

TNP 
cried this weekend


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped! I haven't been able to cry in months...!

TNP owns a pair of shorts or booty shorts with words on the back!


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Slapped-tacky

TNP loves to sunbathe.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

SAVED!! Although, I am VERY white still,.. how does that happen? Hmm Its like me being on a diet, and yet I gain weight?!?!WTF hahaha

TNP 
likes to bake


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

SAVED! I'll bake any kind of bread or other yummy food.. mmmmmmm

TNP thinks that "tacky" shorts like booty shorts are cool. (ROFLMAO!!!!!!!)


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Slapped-you know my opinion

TNP likes energy drinks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Slapped. Taste like grilled gummy bears...


TNP thought "yuck" after reading this^.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

Saved! although could be interesting to try!! hahah whaaa?? its still gummy bears !!!

TNP
would give me a great big HUG!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Saved, if I get one in return.


TNP would do that.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

SAVED!! yay I think I needed to be HUGGED today and I always love GIVING HUGS! SO its a Deal :wubu:

TNP
likes this thread alot!


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Saved-

TNP would let me in on the hugging.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

SAVED!! yay i save everything!! c'mere Steely my hunny bunny!!

TNP 
had chicken with dinner


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Saved-That is freaky,I had chicken FOR dinner.

TNP is psychic.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

slapped  I wish I was it would really help in soo many situations!!
I had chicken too!!!

TNP
Knows they are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Saved :happy:

TNP knows they are beautiful,too.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved!! If you dont believe in yourself,.. no one will 

TNP
is hungry lol


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved-Breakfast

TNP likes grapefruit juice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved.


TNP doesn't like rain.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Slaved?Depends on the situation

TNP is having a good day.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Slapped! It has started going downhill fast...!!!

TNP can tolerate the sound of fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

SLAPPED

TNP likes to hear the birds singing.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

SAVED! Peaceful.... 

TNP has shot a bow and arrow before.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved! Wayyyy long ago! Of course I never killed an animal, I am lucky I didn't kill myself haha

TNP
Enjoys BBW art


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved

TNP enjoys all kinds of art,as well.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

SAVED!

TNP
likes Kit Kats!:eat1:


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved-can't have them though.

TNP is watching tv while being on the computer.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Slapped!! The TV is not on at all!

TNP has seen at least one silent movie.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

saved!! Watching porn with "mute" on.... does that count??? hahahaha

TNP
likes coffee


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 28, 2009)

Slapped. 

TNP finds Jim Carey highly overrated.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

SAVED!! over rated and Unattractive! 


TNP 
has pierced ears


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved. SEVEN holes. 

TNP Has a college education.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Saved! 110 credits of school.. so close to a History degree!!! 

TNP knows how to play Texas Hold Em.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

SAVED! l Love playing Texas Hold "em

TNP
has played strip poker:eat2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Slapped! I NEVER have played strip poker. I have been DENIED that chance...  

TNP has been to the top of a mountain over 10,000 feet above sea level!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

slapped! tooo scared

And I would definitely love to play strip poker with you UCB ,.. thats NOT cheating!! hahahha

TNP
Wants to play strip poker with me and UCB!


----------

